# Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat



## MeFo-Schreck (30. September 2010)

Seit einigen Wochen spielt sich in der Ostsee/dem Kattegat und dem Skagerrak ungewöhnliches ab.
Bis in die 60er Jahre kamen ja grosse Blauflossenthune in die Ostsee bis zum Öresund in enormen Mengen.
Hier erst mal was über die Historie: http://www.aqua.dtu.dk/Nyheder.aspx?guid=%7B2CAFA470-70AF-4A2A-A2CA-5ED1CC587C7A%7D
Dort wird berichtet, das schon 1929 extra eine Fabrik für Dosen-Thunfisch in Skagen(Nord Dänemark) gebaut wurde. Das Durchschnittsgewicht der Thune lag bei 50-100 kg , die grössten von Berufsfischern gefangenen Fische wogen bis 700 Kg!! Alleine die Dänen fingen 1949 5500 Tonnen Thun in Kattegat und Öresund.
Der anglerische Rekord in DK ist 372 Kg ( http://www.fiskerekorder.dk/liste.htm ) von 1950 aus dem Öresund.
In den 1960er hörte der Einzug der Thune im Kattegat dann wg. Überfischung auf.

Schon 2003 kamen die ersten Gerüchte über wiederkommende Thune in den Öresund auf, 2007 wurde dies in der "Fiskeavisen" aufgegriffen wie man http://eavis.fiskeavisen.dk/fiskeavisen/16/ auf Seite 35 unter "Tunrygter"/Thun-Gerüchte lesen kann. Dort wird von Thunfisch-Sichtungen und unter der Hand von Fängen bis 106 Kg von schwedischen Anglern berichtet, die aber das ganze unter dem Deckel hielten weil in SE Blauflossen-Thune ganzjährig geschont sind.

Die Gerüchte über Thun-Sichtungen im August bis Oktober rissen nicht ab, waren eben aber immer nur Gerüchte aus Anglerkreisen.

Nun sind die sogar offiziell von einem Marine-Biologen des Aquariums Helsingör in diesem August bestätigt worden ( http://sportsfiskeren.dk/tunen-maaske-tilbage-i-oeresund ). Er war vor Helsingör bei Tiefen von nur 11-17 m unterwegs um eigentlich Schweisnwale zu beobachten und konnte beobachten wie riesige Schwärme von Hornhechten plötzlich in wilder Flucht waren und konnte dann sogar eine Gestalt eines Fische von 40-50 kg erkennen und hat nun keine Zweifel dass dies Thune waren!!
Eine Nachfrage bei Berufsfischern ergab dass vor Nordseeland sogar 2-3 Kg schwere Pelamiden/Bonitos gefangen worden waren. 
Wenige Tage später fing ein Berufsfischer vor Skagen bei einem Netzztug sogar 8 Bonitos auf ein Mal ( http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/nyheder/a.htm?artid=207 ).

Wieder wenige Tage später wurde wieder ein Bonito von einem Berufsfischer vor Skagen gefangen, der dann sogar lebend nach Hirtshals in Nordsee-Aquarium transportiert wurde http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/Nyheder/a.htm?artid=212

Nun wurden auch von Sportfischern im Kattegatt Bonitos gefangen und zwar vor der schwedischen Küste (Provinz Halland) http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/Nyheder/a.htm?artid=215
Insgesamt landete der Schwede 3 Bonitos bei dieser Tour, 4 weitere verlor er.
Der grösste gefangene Bonito war 54 cm lang und wog 1,8 Kg, das Foto ist hier
http://fiskejournalen.se/bonito-i-kattegatt/ 
zu bewundern. 

Angeregt durch diesen bestätigten Bonito-Fang in der westschwedischen Provinz Halland machten sich jetzt weitere Kleinboote auf die Jagd und konnten dort weitere Bonitos fangen und beobachten wie Bonitos zu hunderten (!) in Heringsschwärme schossen und das Wasser regelrecht explodieren liessen *("Vattnet formligen exploderade när hundratals bonitos sprängde genom sillstimmen").*
auf schwedisch nachzulesen ist dies hier http://fiskejournalen.se/bonito-ager/
Da kommt gerade was richtig in Bewegung... 

Es scheint, dass durch wieder vermehrten Einzug von Futterfischen (Hornhechte /Heringe/Makrelen) in das Kattegat/den Öresund die Thune langsam zurück kommen könnten. Das muss nicht unbedingt mit der Klima-Erwärmung was zu tun haben, schliesslich kamen die "Bluefins" ja schon im letzten Jahrhundert dorthin (s.o.) und verschwanden nur wg. Überfischung der Futterfische.

Das wär doch mal was wenn dies nicht nur Ausnahmen bleiben würden...
Big-Game in der Ostsee...was für eine Vorstellung!
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Chrizzi (30. September 2010)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Das wär doch mal was wenn dies nicht nur Ausnahmen bleiben würden...
> Big-Game in der Ostsee...was für eine Vorstellung!
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck




Das wird aber ein hartes Stück Arbeit für die Fische.. Sobald das "lukrativ" wird, geht's den Biestern an den Kragen. 

Vielleicht hat der Dorsch dann etwas Luft und kann sich "erholen".


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. September 2010)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Das wird aber ein hartes Stück Arbeit für die Fische.. Sobald das "lukrativ" wird, geht's den Biestern an den Kragen.
> 
> Vielleicht hat der Dorsch dann etwas Luft und kann sich "erholen".


 
Da hast Du natürlich recht, da könnte sich die EU-Kommision vielleicht mal endlich positiv profilieren von wg. Fangquoten 
Zumindest was Schweden angeht, weiss ich dass zumindest die "Bluefins" ganzjährig unter Schutz stehen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## bacalo (30. September 2010)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Hallo MeFo-Schreck!

Danke für diese Mitteilung!


Gruß
Peter


----------



## Chrizzi (30. September 2010)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Da hast Du natürlich recht, da könnte sich die EU-Kommision vielleicht mal endlich positiv profilieren von wg. Fangquoten
> Zumindest was Schweden angeht, weiss ich dass zumindest die "Bluefins" ganzjährig unter Schutz stehen.



Wäre toll, wenn die anderen Länder mitziehen würden. So eine Wiederansiedlung ohne Kosten wäre doch toll. Immerhin gab es die Dinger ja mal hier.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Als Zusatz-Infos:
Inzwschen sind die Bonitos sogar mehrfach von Anglern in der Ostsee gefangen worden 
http://fiskejournalen.se/tack-simon/ 
http://fiskejournalen.se/febern-fortsatter/
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/Nyheder/a.htm?artid=221 
Diese Fänge waren alle im Kattegat vor der schwedischen Küste (Provinz Halland)

Jetzt sind die Bonitos sogar vor Süd-Langeland im Netz eines Berufsfischers bei Ristinge aufgetaucht
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/mini-tun-fanget-ved-sydlangeland

Es wird immer kurioser ;-)


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Du kannst einen ja ganz wuschig machen....

Schiet op Lachs wir trollen ab sofort auf Thune!


----------



## Laksos (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Ich hab gehört, daß dem Hörensagen nach angeblich die ersten 700kg-Thune zum Laichen in die Neustädter Bucht ziehen!|bigeyes




Ob das stimmt und da was dran ist, weiß ich aber nicht.:g


----------



## RenéK. (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

In Norwegen bei Avig Brügge hatte mein Kollege vor 2 Wochen auch einen kleinen Bonito gefangen !!


----------



## angler1996 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Hallo MeFoSchreck,

ich glaube ich brauche noch nen neuen Blank:q
Gruß A.


----------



## Airferdo (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Da hast Du natürlich recht, da könnte sich die EU-Kommision vielleicht mal endlich positiv profilieren von wg. Fangquoten
> Zumindest was Schweden angeht, weiss ich dass zumindest die "Bluefins" ganzjährig unter Schutz stehen.
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck


Nur blöde das die Dänen und die Norweger da nicht mitmachen ! Die Dänen holen doch alles raus was Flossen hat in Hirtshals habe ich Tonnen von Sandaale in den Schlund einer Fabrik verschwinden sehen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Nun ja, interessant ist die Geschichte schon, mal schauen ob sich das nächste Jahr wiederholt oder ob das nur ein "fehlgeleiteter" Schwarm war, der in der Ostsee sein Unwesen treibt.
Was die Blauflossenthune in der Ostsee angeht (700-Kg Thune in der Neustädter Bucht  )so sind wir davon wahrscheinlich doch noch eine Stück weit entfernt :g
Wenn man sich allerdings vergegenwärtigt, dass die Thune bis in die 60er regelmässig bis in den Öresund kamen (Dänischer Thun-Rekord 372 Kg), ist das ein Szenario, dass ich durchaus begrüssen würde wenn es wieder passieren würde.
Ich habe hier Link https://smartdrive.web.de/guest?pat...E1&mandant=03&product=td&locale=de&viewType=0

in meinem "Smartdrive" im Netz ein Video hinterlegt (9 MB gross).
Dies ist ein Ausschnitt aus einer dänischen Wochenschau von 1949 von einem Thunfisch-Wettbewerb im Öresund, im Hintergrund erkennt man die dänische und schwedische Küste. Bei den "Trümmern", die da gefangen wurden, bekomme ich Tränen der Begeisterung in die Augen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Airferdo (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Mein Gott da muss ich mir ja nen neues Boot kaufen 50 PS reichen ja dann garnicht mehr ;-)


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*



Airferdo schrieb:


> Mein Gott da muss ich mir ja nen neues Boot kaufen 50 PS reichen ja dann garnicht mehr ;-)


Du meinst so wie in "Der weisse Hai" als der Polizeichef Brody zu dem Kapitän sagt: "Wir brauchen ein grösseres Boot!" nachdem er den Hai das erste Mal gesehen hatte |supergri ??

Nicht wahr, dieses Video macht einem schon ein wenig Gänsehaut :q , oder?


----------



## bacalo (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

@=MeFo-Schreck; 
.....nicht wahr, dieses Video macht einem schon ein wenig Gänsehaut :q , oder?

Auch das zur Verfügung gestellte "Viskerie-Video" ist aufregend. Auch der "Kampfstuhl" macht Laune.

Werde wohl die Stärke meiner Geflochtenen mal neu überlegen müssen|bla:.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*



			
				bacalo;3121419Auch das zur Verfügung gestellte "Viskerie-Video" ist aufregend. Auch der "Kampfstuhl" macht Laune.
 
Werde wohl die Stärke meiner Geflochtenen mal neu überlegen müssen|bla:.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses dänische Video mit den Thunen im Öresund meinte ich, nicht den "Weissen Hai", der bringt mich heute eher noch zum schmunzeln |supergri.
> Was die Schnurstärke angeht, müsste man da doch ordentlich aufrüsten, mit dem üblichen Ostsee-Gerät hätte man bei denen sicher keine Chance #d
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Den Traum träumst Du sicherlich nicht alleine (meinereiner eingeschlossen)|laola:
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Stipfel (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

...Defintiv!!!...

habe eben einen kleinen Schock, inkl. Gänsehaut bekommen als der erste Thun am Band zu sehen war!
Schon ´ne geile Vorstellung wenn man in "unserer" Ostsee solch exotische Fische fangen könnte!

Im Sommer hatte ich auch einen Minithun vor Kühlungsborn am Beifänger beim Pilken


----------



## LAC (7. November 2010)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

@ MeFo-Schreck

Gratulation ! sehr gut recherchiert. Danke !

Ich denke heute noch an die tune, die ich als kleinkind in den ehemaligen fischauktionshallen von cuxhaven liegen sah. Es war in den 50ger jahren wo wir jährlich unsere ferien in duhnen verbrachten.  Es war eine pflicht, dass meine mutter mit mir, diese hallen mehrmals aufsuchen musste. Bis zu 10 exemplare lagen dort oft, die eine länge von etwa 3 m hatten. Ich war als kind fasiziniert vom anblick dieses fisches bzw. größe - was sich bei mir bis heute tief im inneren eingeraben hat.
Sie wurden mit kilometerlangen langleinen von fischern gefangen bzw. ausgerottet. Zu dieser zeit, ist förmlich ein tunfischboom ausgebrochen, in kopenhagen gründete sich ein angelverein der sie auch nachstellte in der nordsee sowie ostsee.  Einige alte fotos habe ich noch und dank deiner links - können wir auch noch den fang sehen. Super!
Den fischen geht es jedoch schwer an den kragen, denn europa ist heute nach amerika der größte  markt für tunfischkonserven. Der fisch ist gefragt und es ist ein kopf an kopf rennen. Die japaner wetteifern um die führungsrolle beim leerfischen der weltmeere. Tunfische in dosen, werden heute für den europäischen und amerikanischen markt von ringwadenfischern  gefangen. Etwa 800 schiffe sind weltweit unterwegs, spanien und frankreich gehört zu den größten tunfischfängern. Einige länder wie japan fangen sie noch mit langleinen - die bis zu 120 km lang sind. Im mittelmeer findet man kein tun mehr, der annäheernd ein mittleres lebensalter ereicht hat. 
Nun hat der blaustreifige bonito - ein verwandter der makrele -ein kurzes leben, ist jedoch unglaublich fruchtbar. Er kommt in allen sieben weltmeeren vor, d.h. auch in der nordsee sowie ostsee. Hoffen wir, dass sie zurück kommen, denn einige Wissenschaftler bezeichnen ihn als die "ratte der meere" und adere als "küchenschabe", da er überall laicht und kaum auzurotten ist.
Einzige problem ist sie schwimmen gerne mit den weniger fruchtbaren großaugen- und gelbfossen tune - die ein qualitativ besseres fleisch haben, und die werden mit FAD´s  (fish aggregation device) es sind fischversammlungsgeräte, die alle informatonen tausen kilometer dem fangschiff mitteilen gefangen, der beifang ist jedoch gewaltig. Charls clover erwähnt, dass der beifanganteil über 50 prozent liegt, um 15721 tonnen tunfisch zu fangen, werden 237 tonnen haie und rochen sowie 15500 tonnen andere fische getötet. 
Der rote tun, der auch in der nordsee zuhause war ist ausgerottet - und weltweit stark gefärdet.  
Wobei gerade bei dieser fischart, auch der angler bei der vernichtung mitgewirkt hat, jetzt schaffe ich mir feinde, aber die zahlen sprechen eine deutiche sprache. 
Im jahre 2002 wurden vor der US-küste von anglern vom roten tun im altlantik mit der angelleine 3215 tonnen gefangen,  2070 tonnen wurden ins boot geholt und nach japan verkauft. Ein tun bringt heute über 130.000 euro
http://www.critics.at/show/300
Die kommerzielle fischrei, die reichlich beifang noch hatte, hat im jahr 2002 im östlichen atlantik, 4920 tonnen und  im westlichen 727tonnen roten tun gefangen.
Da kann man nicht mehr sagen, dass der angler da nicht mitgewirkt hat.
Deshalb wird sicherlich für diese fischart ein fangverbot ausgesprochen, da sie sich nicht wie der blaustreifen bonito - die "ratte des meere" vermehrt.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn diese ehemalige heimische fischart, die nordsee und ostsee erneut aufsucht.
Wobei sie fischschwärme brauchen - da sehe ich schwarz, denn die makrelen- und heringsschwärme brechen langsam zusammen, wie wir es schon mal hatten  vor jahrzehnten - da gab es fischfangverbot auf hering. 
Dann bleibt ihnen nur noch der hornhecht.
Nochmals, danke für deine informationen.
Gruß Otto


----------



## HD4ever (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

würde mich ja mal weiter interessieren wie es sich mit Fangmeldungen im Bereich der Ostsee so verhält .
vielleicht kommen die ja mal noch nen kleines Stück weiter südlich zu uns #6


----------



## Andre´ (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Gibts neue Infos ? ^^ 

Hab auch Gänsehaut wenn ich daran denke, nen thuna bei uns in D fangen zu können :vik:


----------



## lille pojken (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Hejsan

Hatte in einem blogg letzte woche einen link gesehen,wo dan stand das sie wieder die mini tune gefangen hatten an der westkueste,mal schauen das ich den link finde!!!

Aber das was so geil an der sache war das die ein männliches und ein weibliches gefangen hatten und das weibchen voll mit laich war,sollten die sich wirklich anpassen und sich in unseren gefilden vermehren????
Minitune am wobbler war ja der sommerhit schlechthin letztes jahr!!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Kommen Sie wieder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Letztes Jahr waren ja überraschend Bonitos in der Ostsee aufgetaucht und letztendlich bis herunter nach Langeland nachgewiesen worden, was die schwedischen und dänischen Angler natürlich mit Freude zur Kenntnis genommen hatten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Die Frage, die nach den letzten Fängen Ende Oktober blieb, war: *War das einmaliges Spektakel oder können sich die Schweden und Dänen auf eine Wiederholung freuen? *

Nachdem die Makrelen (kamen im letzten Jahr vor den Bonitos) in DK schon *sehr* früh angekommen waren (erste nennenswerte Fänge schon Anfang/Mitte Juni 2011 in der Nordsee und jetzt auch schon Fänge tief in der Ostsee http://sportsfiskeren.dk/saa-ankom-makrellen-til-fredericia), "scharren die Dänen und Schweden mit den Hufen" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

und tatsächlich es rührt sich jetzt schon was, zumindest im Skagerak /Südnorwegen was ja auch nicht zum bisher üblichen Verbreitungsgebiet gehörte.
Da wurde schon der erste Bonito mit 2,3 Kg gefangen (http://fiskejournalen.se/bonito-i-skagerrak/ und http://fiskeavisen.dk/Nyheder/a.htm?artid=404 ).
Also an Alle, die dieses Jahr noch an die Ostsee (speziell Skagerak und Kattegatt) fahren: Haltet die Augen offen, die Ruten bereit und die Haken geschärft, vielleicht könnt Ihr selber mal mit diesem kampfstarken Fisch in unseren Regionen Bekanntschaft machen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







__________________
Gruß

Axel/MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Nachdem bis jetzt in diesem Jahr keine Fänge von Bonitos im Kattegatt aufgetaucht waren und man denken könnte, dass die "Aktion" von letztem Jahr eine Eintagsfliege war, ist jetzt ein gleich massive Meldung da http://fiskeavisen.dk/Nyheder/a.htm?artid=478 .
Am 19. September fing ein Berufsfischer vor Skagen im Kattegat mit einem Grundnetz gleich 250 Stück mit einem Gewicht bis 4 kg.

Gruß
MeFo-schreck


----------



## Airferdo (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Das trifft sich gut morgen fahre ich da nämlich hin ! "The Yellow Boat" geht auf Bonitos Jagt


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Na dann drücke ich Dir sämtliche Daumen!#6
Wenn Du erfolgreich sein solltest erwarten wir hier aber jede Menge Bilder|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Marf22 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Nur mal so gegen den allgemeinen Hype, von wegen Klimaerwärmung und exotische Fischarten.

Dänemark hat bis 1940 noch jährlich bis zu 5000t Thunfisch gefangen, auch in den Gewässern vor Norwegen wurden durchaus große Thunfische bis 3m gefangen.

Thunfischfang in der Nordsee 1957 

Sehe gerade, das ihr am Anfang des Trööts schon drauf hingewiesen habt, das diese Entwicklung nicht auf dem "Klimawandel" zu schieben ist! #6 DIe Panikmache der Medien ist da ja immer ganz weit vorne!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Nein, diese "Visiten" von Thunfisch-Artigen sind nicht vom Klimawandel beeinflusst.
Das Vorkommen/Vordringen nach Norden anderer Fischarten hingegen schon.
Beispiel wären die Rotbarben oder auch der Wolfsbarsch.
Wie auch immer, *die Rückehr* von Thun-Artigen in hiesige Gefilde ist sicher etwas was wir als Angler sicher begrüssen würden wenn sich dieser Trend verfestigen würde.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Kaum kamen Meldungen von Bonito-Fängen durch Berufsfischer (siehe Post # 24) wurde jetzt auch ein Fang durch Sportfischer bekannt http://fiskejournalen.se/svenskt-rekord-for-bonito/ .
Die Meldung stammt vom 25. September in Westschweden und der Bonito mit 63 cm und 2602 gr wurde inzwischen schon als neuer schwedischer Rekord anerkannt. #6
Ein "Petri Heil" dem Fänger #v


----------



## Airferdo (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Nur mal so am Rande ich habe letzte Woche dort nicht nur keinen Bonito zur Sicht bekommen sondern auch keinen andern Fisch :-( 
Es war grauenhaft ......


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Als historische Ergänzung zu dem Vorkommen der Blauflossenthune im Öresund habe ich hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pPEuA8KEKM#t=16 noch ein weiteres Video (zwar Stummfilm aber in Farbe) gefunden.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. August 2015)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Dieses Jahr sind die Bonitos *wieder* in der Ostsee (Kattegat) angekommen!#6
http://www.fiskogfri.dk/tun-i-kattegat/

http://fiskejournalen.se/blandande-bonitofiske-2/

Also ran an die "Waffen" !#h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (26. August 2015)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Auch im südlichen Kattegat/Öresund sind die Bonitos nun offensichtlich angekommen.
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/fangede-tun-i-kattegat
Sie können vom Boot und sogar von der Küste aus gefangen werden. :vik:
Ein Gerätehändler aus Kopenhagen hat vom Bellyboot mit der Fliegenrute dicht an der Küste Bonitos bis 1,8 Kilo fangen können. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## captn-ahab (26. August 2015)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Ziemlich geil!
So ein Bonito macht bestimmt ordentlich Rabatz und schmeckt sehr gut.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (26. August 2015)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Jep, ich könnte mir auch schlimmeres vorstellen |rolleyes  als so ein schnelles Muskelbündel mit der Fliegenpeitsche vom B-Boot aus zu drillen#6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. September 2015)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Erst kamen dieses Jahr wieder die Bonitos und jetzt das:
Nach Fängen in West-Norge durch Berufsfischer (bis 243 Kilo) scheinen  Blauflossenthune nun auch in dänischen Fahrwassern angelangt.

Gestern wurden Bluefins 28 Meilen vor der dänischen Westküste gesichtet und gefilmt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/Nyheder/a.htm?artid=2469
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKOF843Ew74 
Laut den Informationen, die der "Fiskeavisen" als glaubwürdig  erscheinen, gibt es auch Meldungen über "kochendes Wasser" und  springende Thune sowohl im Kattegatt als auch im Öresund!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zitat: _"Fiske Avisen har yderligere fået fat i troværdige  informationer om flere  observationer af kogende vand og springene tun i  Kattegat. Disse to  informationer parret med de sporadiske øjenvidne  observationer fra  Øresund, tegner et klart billede af, at de store  tunfisk er at finde  MANGE steder i de danske farvande."_

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## destoval (11. September 2015)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Super spannendes Thema #6

Hoffentlich wird nicht direkt alles leergefischt!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. September 2015)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Zumindest in dänischen und norwegischen Fischereigebieten ist das mit dem leerfischen durch Berufsfischer für dieses Jahr zum Glück nicht möglich, da
*a.* Die Dänen *überhaupt keine Quote* für den nordatlantischen Blauflossenthun haben und 
*b. *Die Norweger nur eine verschwindend kleine "Testquote" von etwas über 35 Tonnen haben.
http://www.imr.no/filarkiv/2015/03/makrellstorje_2015.pdf/nb-no

Ansgesichts von einer legalen Gesamtquote für die Bluefins im Atlantik von rund 16.000 Tonnen für alle beteiligten Fischereinationen ist die norwegische Quote nun wirklich ein "Klacks". 
Letztes Jahr gab es in Norge eine Quote von knapp über 30 Tonnen. Die Lizenz für den gezielten Thunfischfang in Norge bekam 2014 meines Wissens nur 1 Kutter und der gab nach einigen Wochen Suche/Jagd entnervt auf, so dass die Quote bei weitem nicht ausgeschöpft wurde.
Das Auftauchen der Thune ist bisher dort wohl so sporadisch, "kurzlebig" und schlecht vorhersagbar, dass sich (bisher) der gezielte Fang wirtschaftlich nicht lohnt.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. September 2015)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Jetzt (14.09.) wurde in Fischereihafen von Hirtshals ein Blauflossenthun  aus der Nordsee von einem Berufsfischer angelandet. Er wurde zwar  ausserhalb des dänischen Hoheitsgewässers gefangen aber immerhin!#6
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/stor-tun-landet-i-hirtshals 
Auch in dieser Meldung wird wieder von Thun-Sichtungen im Kattegat und  Fängen von Bonitos sowohl vom Boot als auch von Land gesprochen. Die  meisten Bonitos wohl im Kattegat im See-Bereich vor Bua 15 Km nördlich  von Varberg.#v
http://kartor.eniro.se/m/1r1QV


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Da nach den Sichtungen von Bluefins in Nord- und Ostsee auch bei den Dänen ein wenig das Thun-Fieber grassierte
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/Nyheder/a.htm?artid=2470 ,Thune auch im Kattegat gesichtet wurden und vor der norwegischen Küste mehrfach teils gewaltige Thune den Berufsfischern  als Beifang ins Netz gingen ( http://www.rbnett.no/nyheter/article11604146.ece ), kam von dänischer Behördenseite erst mal ein kleiner Dämpfer
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/tun-forbudt
Darin steht, da die Dänen keine offizielle Quote für Bluefins haben es aktuell auch illegal wäre, mit Sportfischermethoden in dänischen Gewässern gezielt auf Bluefin zu fischen, selbst wenn man den Fisch releasen wollte...wobei einem das übliche Ostsee-Tackle auf Bluefins sowieso nix bringen würde .

An diesem aktuell bestehenden Verbot für dänische *Sport*fischer, einen Bluefin zu fischen & landen, könnte sich demnächst etwas ändern.
Von Seiten des dänischen Sportfischerverbandes gibt es Bestrebungen, den dänischen *Sport*fischern in Zukunft eine offizielle Quote für Bluefin zuzuweisen. 
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/tunkvote-til-danske-sportsfiskere

In Zusammenarbeit mit Wissenschaftlern sollen die notwendigen   administrativen Schritte zur Erteilung einer solchen Quote angegangen   werden mit Betonung auf einer nachhaltigen Fischerei, die das erneute   Aufkommen der Bluefins in Nordsee und Nordatlantik nicht gefährden soll.
Gezielte Big-Game-Fischerei in DK? Vielleicht gar nicht mehr so entfernte Zukunftsmusik...:vik:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## angler1996 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Danke Mefo für die wirklich interessanten Info's.
 Vielleicht hab ich ja auf meine alten Tage noch die Chance
 auf Bluefin von DK aus zu Angeln.
 Interessant wäre die Gründe für die Rückkehr zu kennen.
 Gibt's dazu was Plausibles?

 Gruß A.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Es gibt wohl mehrere Gründe für die Rückkehr.
1. Das seit einigen Jahren bestehende Verbot in den bekannten Laichgebieten der Bluefins im Mittelmeer "abzuschöpfen" wird wohl ausreichend genau umgesetzt, was ein langsames ansteigen der Population bewirkt. Da die Mittelmeerthune zum Nordatlantik-Stamm gehören und auch im Nordatlantik wandern, ist somit mit steigendem Bestand der Wanderdruck wieder höher.
2. Die letzten Jahre sind sowohl an der norwegischen Küste als auch an der dänischen Küste (Nord- und Ostsee) die Herings- und Makrelenschwärme wieder vermehrt in *grösseren Mengen *aufgetaucht, dänische Anglerzeitschriften reden/schreiben von einer regelrechten Makrelen-Invasion. Aus eigener Erfahrung waren die Makrelen in Norge in den letzten Sommern manchmal echte "Plagegeister" |uhoh: , so dass man teils Stellen suchte *wo sie nicht waren.*
Mit den Futterfischen kommen dann etwas verzögert eben auch die grossen Jäger wieder.

Insgesamt muss man aber auch jetzt noch *sehr vorsichtig sein.* Der Bestand ist zwar anscheinend wieder im Kommen aber ist wohl noch recht fragil und so könnte durch ein zu frühe, zu intensive Berufsfischerei dieses zarte Pflänzchen schnell wieder zunichte gemacht werden.
Die Norweger machen es aktuell *positiv* vor mit sehr vorsichtigen Testquoten von 30 Tonnen (2014) und rund 36 Tonnen (2015) was angesichts der gesamten Quote für den Nordatlantik von rund 16.000 Tonnen verschwindend gering ist.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## angler1996 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Mange tack|wavey:
 für die umfassende Darlegung. 
 Da hilft nur in Ruhe lassen bis auf Weiteres und Beobachten, wie die Entwicklung weiter geht.
 Ist doch mal was Positives in Bezug auf Bestände und deren Entwicklung.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Das hier stammt zwar nicht aus DK sondern aus Norge aber um mal zu sehen, wie es aussieht wenn ein Thunschwarm auf der Jagd nach  Makrelen ist, sollte man sich das hinter diesem Link liegende Video  anschauen
https://www.facebook.com/dyrnesvaag/videos/789220007855016/
Das ganze wurde gefilmt vom norwegischen Kutter "Dyrnesvåg" am  26.09.2015, ca. 300km nordwestlich von Alesund in Westnorwegen http://kart.gulesider.no/m/xtfvq
Da kriege ich Gänsehaut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## destoval (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Sehr geil, danke für die Infos #6

Ich hab ja eigentlich damit gerechnet das wir die Thunfische in den nächsten Jahren nahezu ausrotten.
Jetzt träumt man von Big-Game im Nachbarland :k


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Auf der Homepage der dänischen "Fiskeavisen" hat sich nun ein dänischer  Autor mal die Mühe gemacht, einiges über das diesjährige "Thun-Fieber"  zusammenzutragen und gewagt einen Ausblick in die Zukunft zu machen.
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/Nyheder/a.htm?artid=2484
Zuerst summiert er dabei nochmal die Sichtungen auf. Ausser dem mit  Video belegten Thunschwarm 28 Seemeilen vor der jütländischen  Nordseeküste gab es glaubhafte Berichte/Sichtungen auch in den inneren  dänischen Seegebieten, so im Kattegat vor dem Roskilde Fjord vor  Nordseeland bei Gilleleje und Hornbaek. Ja sogar vom südlichen Öresund  gab es vertrauenswürdige Berichte über kurze, extrem gewaltsame  Fischkontakte von Boots-Anglern beim Heringsfischen
Als Ursache für das erneute Auftauchen der Bluefins nach dem  Verschwinden in den 60ern nennt er neben dem verstärkten Aufkommen von  passenden Futterfischen wie Hering , Makrele und Hornhecht vor allen  Dingen die wohl greifenden Schutzbestimmungen im Mittelmeer. Denn je  grösser der Mittelmeerbestand ist (wo "unsere" europäischen Bluefins  laichen) desto mehr streifen diese Wanderer im Nordatlantik herum.
Er belegt dies auch mit Zahlen.
Als der Bluefin in den 50er und 60er Jahren aus den dänischen  Fahrwassern verschwand, wurde die gesamte Biomasse der geschlechtsreifen  Bluefins im Mittelmeer auf rund 300.000 Tonnen geschätzt. Da zu dem  Zeitpunkt die kommerzielle Fischerei nach dem Bluefin weiter  intensiviert wurde, fiel dieser Bestand und damit blieben nach und nach  auch die umherstreifenden Räuber im Nordatlantik aus.
Den Tiefpunkt des Bestandes erreichte man wohl vor rund 10-12 Jahren als  die Biomasse der geschlechtsreifen Bluefins im Mittelmeer auf nur noch  150.000 Tonnen gefallen war. Seit 2007 wurde die kommerzielle Fischerei  im Mittelmeer (und besonders in deren Laichgebieten) eingeschränkt und  auch wohl ausreichend wirksam überwacht & durchgesetzt.
Unerwartet rasch zeigte dies Folgen. Der Bestand explodierte seitdem  regelrecht und die wissenschaftlichen Schätzungen gehen im Jahre 2013  schon wieder von einer Biomasse von 585.000 Tonnen geschlechtsreifer  Bluefins im Mittelmeer aus. Das ist fast eine Vervierfachung innerhalb  rund eines Jahrzehntes und fast doppelt so viel wie in den 50ern und  60ern als noch regelmässig Bluefins in DK auftauchten.
Dieser "Überschuss" bringt natürlich auch wieder verstärkte  Wanderbewegungen und damit das erneute Auftauchen in alten Jagdgebieten  wie Norwegen und Dänemark mit sich.
Er geht im folgenden Artikel auch auf die etwas "kryptische" Gesetzgebung  bzgl. des Fangs von Bluefins in DK ein, die manchmal schwer zu  entwirren ist , da sie aus einem Gemisch von EU- und DK-Gesetzgebung zu  sehen ist. Prinzipiell sollte es aber mit einigen Klarstellungen aus  seiner Sicht möglich sein, zukünftig in dänischen Gewässern legal als Sportfischer auf Bluefins zu fischen wenn bestimmte  Regularien (z.B. die EU-Schonzeit vom 15.Oktober bis 15.Juni)  eingehalten, bzw. genauer ausgeführt werden.
Er ist sich sicher, dass wir in den nächsten Jahren die ersten mit Rute  und Rolle gefangenen Bluefins in DK seit deren Verschwinden in den 60ern  sehen werden, weist aber auch darauf hin , dass die erfreuliche  Entwicklung durch zu laxe Bestands- und Fangkontrolle schnell wieder  dahin sein könnte.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Gerade auf FB Link bekommen  (DANKE an Walter!!)  - jagende Thune am Boot, nördlicher Öresund:
https://www.facebook.com/Oresundsakvariet/videos/1538892282843170/


----------



## NoMono (22. September 2017)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Ach du Sch...!!! Und ich bin ab 16.10. ne Woche auf der Gode Michel im Öresund!!;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Schnur und Rolle tauschen ;-))


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. September 2017)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Geile Bilder! 
Da bekommt man sofort richtig Puls:q

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## belgischerAngler (24. September 2017)

*AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*

Gestern wurde auch wieder gut Bonito in der Nähe von Varberg (Schweden) gefangen. Ich werde bei passendem Wetter am 7/8 Oktober mal das Kajak satteln.... und berichten falls es was gibt.


----------



## Marco74 (15. Juni 2019)

Gab es mal wieder Meldungen von Bonitos?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. Juni 2019)

Marco74 schrieb:


> Gab es mal wieder Meldungen von Bonitos?


Das ist noch ein bisschen früh im Jahr, in den letzten Jahren tauchten die ersten Fangmeldungen von Bonitos meist erst im Juli auf. Bis jetzt habe ich für dieses Jahr jedenfalls noch nichts von Bonitos auf den skandinavischen Homepages gelesen. Die Makrelen scheinen aber schon tief in der Ostsee zu sein, ich habe von guten Fängen in Nord-Seeland und im Roskilde-Fjord gelesen.


----------



## Marco74 (19. Juni 2019)

Gab es denn die Bonitos in den letzten Jahren auch im Öresund?
Bin in der letzten Augustwoche in Nordseeland. Falls sich die Biester auch vom Ufer aus fangen lassen, wäre dies höchst spannend ;-)


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. Juni 2019)

Ob im Öresund selber weiß ich jetzt nicht aber in Nord-Seeland werden durchaus welche gefangen, ich habe da noch einen dänischen Artikel "im Kopf" von vor 2-3 Jahren als einen Tackle Dealer aus Kopenhagen vor Nord-Seeland vom Belly-Boat aus Bonitos mit der Fliegenrute fing.


----------



## LAC (21. Juni 2019)

@ MeFo- Schreck
Mit freude lese ich deine zeilen und sage danke und sicherlich auch im namen aller angler, für die guten informationen die du dir ja mühselig besorgen muss und für die angler hier im anglerboard einstellst. Diese ist mehr als  Super!
Nun befasse ich mich nicht so stark mit dem thunfisch, jedoch ist mir bekannt, daß im letzte Jahr, in dänemark,  wissenschaftler gemeinsam mit angler mehrere große thunfische rund 80 stück gefangen haben, sie wurden mit sender markiert und zurück ins wasser gelassen  - diese thune senden jetzt den wissenschftlern alle wichtigen angaben, wo sie sind, in welchen tiefen sie ziehen usw.
Tolles projekt wo angler mit wissenschaftler zusammen gearbeitet haben .
Ich habe solch ein projekt mit dr. pelz senkenberg institut und dr. brunken  mit äschen durchgeführt d.h. mit telemetrie die standorbewegung der äschen in einem fließgewässer festgehalten. http://www.lydumartcenter.com/wissenschaft/standortbewegung.html

Der kleine belt in dänemark zählt ja zu den besten gebieten der welt, wo man auch wale beobachten kann - früher war dort eine gilde, die diese tiere in eine kleinen bucht auf fynen getrieben haben - dann wurden sie bestialisch geschlachtet - die bucht war rot vom blut. In einigen Museen sind interessant informationen über die walfangzeit in dänemark zu sehen.
Durch den austausch des wassers, salzwasser aus dem atlantik  mit dem nicht so salzigen wasser der ostsee bzw. durch die ständige strömung, dort ein sehr gutes nahrungsvorkommen u.a. auch für thunfische und eines der besten beobachtungsplätze der wale in dänemark.
Beobachtungsfahrten aber auch angelfahrten kann man dort buchen.

Zurück zum bonito, du glaubst es nicht, ich bin in den 60iger jahren in der türkei mit den bonitos geschwommen - sie schwammen damals in marmaris unter dem alten holzanleger im schatten und jagten kleine fische - es war in den 60iger jahren, wo marmaris nur zwei hotels hatte. Ich habe mir das spiel, wie sie jagten fast täglich unterwasser angesehen - einmalig.
Eine andere situation trat bei einer expedition auf den bahamas ein, da bin ich von einem bonito förmlich "angegriffen" worden, das verstehe ich bis heute noch nicht. Wir waren mit ca. 1o tauchern auf ein tauchschif, dabei war auch auch der bekannter deutscher taucher und unterwasserfilmer Lutz Langhoff, er drehte einen film von den bekannten schlafenden haien in einer höhle auf den bahamas. Da versperrte lutz mit seiner 12 mm kamera und scheinwerfer den ausgang  der höhle, da wurden die haie so wild, was man sich kaum vorstellen kann, ich hatte zwar ein harpune mit sprengaufsatz bei mir, jedoch kann  man sie in einer höhle nicht anwenden. Neben mir war ein taucherin, die trat mit dem Fuß gegen den kopf eines haies, da beschleunigt er, wir haben das alles später erst im film gesehen, was dort ablief Jedenfalls habe ich fluchtartig die höhle verlassen weil mir das ein bischen zu wild wurde und wartete außerhalb vor der höhle auf meine kollegen.
Da wurde ich von einem bonito förmlich angegriffen, war nichts schlimmes, jedoch kam er blitzschnell und knabberte förmlich an meinen neoprenanzug  - noch nie erlebt ob am neoprenanzug  was war, was der bonito fressen wollte, kann ich nicht sagen - jedenfalls habe ich mit den füßen getreten und mit den Händen und der harpune geschlagen, der war wie der blitz und schon knabberte er am fuß oder am rücken am anzug - ich konnte mich gar nicht so schnell bewegen, wie er wieder am knabbern war - dieses habe ich ich in meine gazen 45jahren wo ich getaucht habe -  noch nie erlebt - es war ein bonito, da ich die Fischarten sehr gut kenne.
Jedenfall sind sie jetzt wieder in der nord - und ostsee und es werden immmer mehr, da sie ja auch im volksmund die "ratten der meere" genannt werden.
 Bin gespannt, was sich der dän. Staat ausdenkt betreffend der Fänge. Hier mal ein Foto aus alten Zeiten, in Kopenhagen wurde damals als es  noch große thune gab in der Nordsee,  ein Anglerverein gegründet der nur auf Thunfische in nord-ostseebereich ging
Hier eine Fotoaus alten Zeiten:


 Da träumen wir heute von.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. Juli 2019)

An Schwedens Westküste wird es auch 2019 ein Thunfisch-Markierungs Projekt geben, dass von dem dänischen DTU-Aqua beaufsichtigt und geleitet wird.
Wieder werden dort Blauflossenthune gezielt mit Rute und Rolle gefangen, um markiert zu werden.

https://www.fiskejournalen.se/klart-for-nytt-svenskt-tonfiskrally-i-forskningens-tjanst/

Bis zum 25.Juli können sich noch Boote & Besatzungen für die Teilnahme an diesem Forschungsprojekt bewerben.
Interessenten schicken ihre Bewerbung bitte an *markus.lundgren@sportfiskarna.se* , dann bekommen sie ein Anmeldeformular, wo dann ausführlich nach Boot, vorhandenem Tackle und Erfahrung gefragt wird. Anhand der dort gewonnen Daten werden dann die Bootsbesatzungen ausgesucht, die dann teilnehmen dürfen.

https://www.sportfiskarna.se/Om-oss...F93eAAQX3JoNCpfq7hyF3ng#.XS67U4SSE-c.facebook

Eigentlicher Start des Markierungsprojektes wird dann vermutlich der 24.August sein und dann je nach Wetterbedingungen 2 oder mehr Wochen dauern.


----------



## LAC (21. Juli 2019)

Danke für die Information !
Ein Super Projekt und ich hoffe das sich viele melden.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (26. August 2019)

Das in meinem letzten Post angekündigte Markierungsprojekt für Blauflossenthune im Jahr 2019 hat begonnen. dieses Jahr ohne großes "Brimborium" im Vorfeld, also ohne das irgendwelche Thunfisch-Beifänge durch Berufsfischer in Nord- oder Ostsee größere Schlagzeilen verursachten.
https://www.fiskejournalen.se/lyckad-start-i-arets-tonfiskprojekt-flera-fiskar-redan-markta/
Am Sonntag, *nur 50 min nach dem offiziellen Start* des Markierungsprojektes des schwedische SLU, wurde im Skagerrak ein Bluefin von 250 cm und geschätzten 250 Kilo gefangen und besendert!
Im Laufe des Sonntags kam noch ein weiterer Thun mit 231 cm mit auf die "Haben-Liste" des diesjährigen Projektes dazu!
Darüber hinaus wurde von den am Projekt beteiligten Sportfischern und ihren Booten von div. Sichtungen von jagenden und springenden Thunen berichtet.
2019 sollen im Rahmen des Projektes durch die schwedische SLU und der beteiligten Sportfischer insgesamt 26 Bluefins gefangen und besendert werden.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. August 2019)

Sehr geil, danke für die Infos


----------



## ralle (26. August 2019)

Sind wirklich gute Nachrichten - aber für mich etwas surreal.


----------



## Wollebre (26. August 2019)

captn-ahab schrieb:


> *AW: Thune/Bonitos in der Ostsee/Kattegat*
> 
> Ziemlich geil!
> 
> So ein Bonito macht bestimmt ordentlich Rabatz   (NEIN)   und schmeckt sehr gut.


  (JA)


Was bei uns in Dosen als Thunfisch verkauft wird sind Bonitos. Mal auf das Etikett schauen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (26. August 2019)

ralle schrieb:


> Sind wirklich gute Nachrichten - *aber für mich etwas surreal.*


*Weil???*
Wenn Du Dir die Mühe machst und den Thread hier von Anfang an liest und Dir zusätzlich diesen hier https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/es-wird-wohl-nicht-mehr-lange-dauern.330154/ zu Gemüte führst, ist das Thema "Thunfische in Nord- und Ostsee" gar nicht mehr so surreal!


----------



## ralle (26. August 2019)

Das habe ich - aber eben mein Pessimismus - da kann ich nicht gegen an


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. August 2019)

Und das Markierungsprojekt geht erfolgreich weiter!
Laut der Meldung des dänischen "Fiskepleje" wurden am Montag den 26.08. weitere 8 Blauflossenthune gefangen und markiert in LÃ¤ngen von 228 bis 260 cm!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





https://www.fiskepleje.dk/fiskebiologi/tun


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. August 2019)

Gestern am 27.08. ging es im Fanggebiet schnell wie die Feuerwehr los. 
Schon 20 min nach dem Start des Fischens war erste Thunfisch-"Action" geboten.
Dennoch wurde gestern nicht ganz so gut gefangen wie am Montag. Es konnten gestern "nur" 4 Bluefins von 231 bis 254 zur Markierung ans Boot gebracht worden. 
Die Markierungen gehen auch heute weiter.:a020:​https://www.fiskepleje.dk/fiskebiologi/tun


----------



## angler1996 (28. August 2019)

nur 4? , mir reicht einer´,

 ich würde den /die auch markieren -

Aufschrift "give me more" ;-))))


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. August 2019)

Der gestrige Tag war vom Wetter schwieriger für die Teilnehmer des Markierungsprojektes, es waren hohe Wellen und einiger Wind vorhergesagt:eek1:.
Man wechselt deswegen das Fanggebiet und fuhr westlich von Skagen recht dicht unter Land aus. Dennoch wurden wieder 6 Thunfische von 223 bis 245 cm gefangen und mit ihren elektronischen Sendern versehen
https://www.fiskepleje.dk/fiskebiologi/tun

Inzwischen sind die Thunfische auch in Norwegen angekommen. Vorgestern ist mal wieder einer wie eine Lok in ein Lachsgehege geschossen. Dieses Mal in einer Lerøy -Anlage in Trøndelag. Der Fisch wog 233 kg.
Diese "All-you-can-eat-Buffets" (=Lachsgehege) müssen schon eine enorme Anziehungskraft auf die Thune haben
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



https://ilaks.no/233-kilos-makrellstorje-rammet-leroy-merd/

Hier gibt es noch ein Foto mit dem Giganten
https://ilaks.no/her-poserer-nina-med-dagens-fangst-fra-oppdrettsmerden/


----------



## LAC (29. August 2019)

@MeFo-Schreck 
Danke für die Info !  Solche wissenschaftliche projekte, wo die sportfischer mit einbezogen werden, liebe ich. Ich hoffe ja nicht, das jetzt die schwarzen schafe in see stechen und jagd auf diese fischart machen - weil sie nur geld im kopf haben.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. August 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> schwarzen schafe in see stechen und jagd auf diese fischart machen - weil sie nur geld im kopf haben.


Das wäre natürlich leider möglich aber da in DK und SE der Thun zur Zeit noch *total geschützt ist* (auch bei den Berufsfischern) und ein 200 Kilo schwerer Thun nicht ganz so unauffällig anzulanden ist, egal in welchem Hafen, sehe ich da schon einige Schwierigkeiten für potentielle schwarze Schafe.


----------



## LAC (30. August 2019)

@MeFo-Schreck
Da gebe ich dir recht, sie sind noch geschützt und es ist ja Super, das sie inzwischen wieder in der Nordsee und Ostsee  vorkommen.  Als Kleinkind war ich mit meiner Mutter in den Ferien in  Cuxhaven Dunen. Ein muss, war ein Besuch der  Fischhallen in Cuxhaven - da lagen zig Tunfische, die eine Länge von ca. 3 m hatten. Ich war fasziniert was ich dort als Kleinkind gesehen habe - heute sind die Hallen geschlossen. Heute fährt kein Fischfangschiff  nach Cuxhaven, Hamburg oder Esbjerg um Fische zu löschen - auch Hvide Sande wird die Tore schließen - da heute schon auf den Schiffen der Fisch in Dosen verpackt wird und der LKW preiswerter und schneller als ein Schiff ist. 

Wenn einer jedoch diese Veranlagung hat, Raubbau zu betreiben, findet er einen Weg - egal welche Fischart - und wenn er ihn auf dem Schiff oder Boot schon in Portionen zerlegt. Dieses kennen ich in anderen Ländern mit anderen Fischarten, die auch groß und geschützt sind und trotzdem gelandet werden. Das ist eine ganz dunkele Angelegenheit, wo kaum einer durchblickt und wenn sie im Hafen einlaufen, spielen sie alle Herr Saubermann.

Heute werden in den Meeren die Tunfische mit Langleinen gefangen, die eine Länge von 150 km haben, und tausende von Köderhaken mit einem katastrophalen Beifang.
 Oder die großen Ringwadennetzschiffe, die Hunderte von FADs und Sonarbojen in die Strömung z.B. vor Madagaskar setzen und das Meer mit ihrem weitreichenden Sonar überziehen und ungeschoren davonzukommen.
Die Tunfischjäger überwachen ihre FADs per Satellitentelefon, oft sind sie ganz primitiv gebaut  - hat eine Boje dann die Thermokline gefunden, wimmelt es um die FADs mit Tunfischen - oft 250 Tonnen Tunfisch  - das ist unvorstellbar, wenn man eine kleine Tunfischdose in den Händen hält.
Bonitos findet man bis 50 m unter der Wasseroberfläche, der Gelbflossentun bis 75 m und daruter bis 150 m der gefährdeten Großaugentun - immer noch flach genug um ein Ringwadennetz zu setzen, das eine Umfang von 1800 m etwa hat und 240 m in die Tiefe reicht.
So wird heute Raubbau in den Meeren betrieben, selbst mich hat man vor 40 Jahren geködert in der Türkei, indem man zu mir sagte, wir fahren Angeln, komm fahr mit und das Tauchgerät bring auch mit - es waren 2 x 10 Ltr. Flaschen. Fische wurden gefangen, jedoch mit Dynamit und ich musste die toten Fische vom Boden aufsammeln. Die Haifische waren schon dressiert, wenn es knallte waren in wenigen Minuten mit Haien zu rechen, die sich am gedeckten Tisch am Boden sich dann förmlich voll gefressen haben. Die Besatzung an Board war auch hochkarätig, ein Polizist, ein Politiker, ein Straßenbauer mit Dynamit und der Fischer, der den Kahn hatte und mich als Fischsammler, der vom Boden die toten Fische geholt hat - diese Zeiten sind zum Glück heute vorbei - wobei in einigen Ländern selbst mit Giftstoffe Fische gefangen wurden auch in Deutschland wurde Raubbau getrieben, hinter den Staustufen hingen Körbe, wo die Lachse förmlich reingesprungen sind.
Nach dem Moto: wo ein Wille ist findet man einen Weg!


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. August 2019)

Sehr sehr interessant zu lesen!  Vielen Dank!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. September 2019)

Da das Skagerrak einige Tage ziemlich rauh war und somit Ausfahrten zu gefährlich, gab es auch einige Tage keine Fänge und markierten Thune mehr.
Am Sonntag den 01.09. gab es dann mal eine kurze Windpause, in der dann 10 Boote nach Absprache mit den lokalen Experten ausfuhren.
Es wurden einige springende Thune gesichtet und 2 Thune mit 252 und 258 cm konnten gelandet und mit Sendern markiert werden
https://www.fiskepleje.dk/fiskebiologi/tun


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. September 2019)

Das Wetter war den Teilnehmern des Thun-Markierungsprojektes weiterhin nicht besonders günstig gewogen. 
Nach den obigen Fängen vom 01.September musste aufgrund von Wind und Wellen einige Tage Pause gemacht werden, erst am 08. und 09. September gab es rund um Skagen kurze "Windfenster", die Ausfahrten auf Thun zuließen.
Am 08.September wurden trotz schwieriger Bedingungen 3 Bluefins gefangen und markiert (228 cm, 244 cm und 257 cm), am 9.September wurden weiter 6 Stück gefangen und markiert (keine Größen genannt)
https://www.fiskepleje.dk/Fiskebiologi/tun
Da die Wetter-Aussichten für weitere Ausfahrten und Fänge erst mal sehr "trübe" aussahen, brachen die Teams in Skagen das Projekt erst einmal ab, mit der Option im September erneut "aufzukreuzen", falls sich doch noch eine günstige Wetterlage ergeben sollte.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. September 2019)

Das Markierungsprojekt 2019 ist zwar vorbei, die Thune sind aber noch vor DK und SE "unterwegs".
Am Mittwoch konnten 2 schwedische Angler direkt vor Helsingborg im Öresund jagende & springende Thune sichten und filmen. 
Sie schätzten, dass sich wohl rund ums Boot insgesamt 12-20 Thune herumtrieben
https://www.fiskejournalen.se/just-nu-tonfisk-i-oresund-unika-bilder-pa-fiskejournalen/
Unten in dem verlinkten Artikel kann man sich das rund 40 s lange Video anschauen
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## NoMono (1. Oktober 2019)

Uiuiui....dann hoffe ich mal das die Jungs nächste Woche meine Pilker und Gufis in Ruhe lassen, sonst ist die neue Schnur gleich wieder futsch! ;-)


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. Oktober 2019)

Ja, das wünsche ich Dir auch, ein zufällig gehakter Blauflossenthun wird wohl das Ende jeder normalen Pilkausrüstung bedeuten...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. November 2019)

Als "Nachlese" zur 2019er Thunsaison hat nun das "Team Darwin" (eins der Teams, dass seit 3 Jahren bei dem Thunfisch-Markierungsprojekt mit dabei ist) 2 Videos veröffentlicht.
Schaut und staunt was im Kattegatt/Skagerrak möglich ist!








Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Wollebre (5. November 2019)

(schade), als ich mein Schiff bis vor 18 Jahre in DK liegen hatte, hatten Tunas wie auch Bonitos den Weg dorthin noch nicht gefunden.
Auch war die Angelei nicht pralle. Gründe Überfischung??? Auch wären die jetzt nicht dort wenn es nicht wieder ausreichend Futterfisch wie Hering und Makrele geben würde. Wenn die Bestände knallhart geschont werden, kann es wieder ein hochinteressantes Revier werden.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. November 2019)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Wenn die Bestände knallhart geschont werden, kann es wieder ein hochinteressantes Revier werden.


Genau das ist das Thema: *Wen*n irgendwann die Wissenschaft bestätigt, dass die Bestände wieder groß und stabil genug in der Region sind, erst dann sollte eine *streng reglementierte* Fischerei möglich sein aber das wird vermutlich noch ein wenig auf sich warten lassen. Lieber ein wenig länger warten (Sowohl Berufs- als auch Sportfischerei)  bevor man durch zu schnelle "Frühzündungen" dieses kleine zarte Pflänzchen, was dort aktuell offensichtlich wächst, gleich wieder mit "Stumpf & Stiel" ausreißt.


----------



## Wollebre (5. November 2019)

bei dem zu erzielenden Kilopreis beim Verkauf nach Japan habe ich Zweifel...

Hoffentlich sehen wir solche Bilder nie wieder

Edit Mod!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. August 2020)

*SIE KOMMEN*!  
Ein wenig später als die letzten Jahre aber jetzt scheinen sie wieder in unseren Regionen anzukommen!
Im Kattegatt vor Varberg auf dem "Lilla Middelgrund" wurden gestern von Makrelenkuttern aus jagende & springende Blauflossenthune gesichtet.
Der Zeitpunkt passt perfekt denn ab dem 22.August beginnt das diesjährige schwedische Markierungsprojekt der SLU

https://fiskejournalen.se/tonfiskar-siktade-utanfor-varberg/


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. August 2020)

Und sie breiten sich in unseren Breiten weiter aus!  
Nachdem vor 3 Tage im Skagerrak, 30 Seemeilen vor der südnorwegischen Küste gleich 2 Thune von 244 und 251 cm vom gleichen Boot aus gefangen wurden und nach den neuen Regeln für einige handverlesene ausgesuchte norwegische Sportfischer( *klick mich ) *auch legal entnommen wurden (incl. wissenschaftlicher Begutachtung/Untersuchung)
https://www.fiskeavisen.no/historisk-tunfisk-fangst-tatt-i-norge/
https://www.nrk.no/sorlandet/fikk-blafinnet-tunfisk-pa-over-200-kilo-1.15125560

wurden nun gestern jagende und springende Thune unten im Öresund  von Anglern gesichtet
https://fiskogfri.dk/tun-spottet-i-oeresund-og-saa-en-ny-pr-br/
Außerdem wurden vor Nord-Seeland bei "Hornbaek Plantage" raubende Thune gesichtet, berichtete Peder Jeppesen vom "Øresundsakvariet "
Das Öresundsaquarium bietet inzwischen sogar geführte Thunfisch-Safaris an, wo man von einem erfahrenen Biologen des Aquariums nach Möglichkeit auf einem Boot zu den Thunen geleitet wird. Vieleicht ein Idee für eien Ausflug wenn man sowieso in der Gegend sein sollte
https://www.oresundsakvariet.ku.dk/oplevelser/safari/tunsafari/


----------



## rainzor (18. August 2020)

Moin,

wenn ich das alles so richtig deute, dann ist es ja wohl bald wieder vorbei mit den Thunen.
Oder sind die Bestände schon so riesig?
Eine norwegische Quote von knapp 312 Tonnen sind ja so ungefähr 1500 Tiere. 
Wenn jetzt auch noch Dänemark und Schweden zugreifen, was bleibt dann noch übrig?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. August 2020)

rainzor schrieb:


> wenn ich das alles so richtig deute, dann ist es ja wohl bald wieder vorbei mit den Thunen.


*Woraus deutest Du das?*
Da hätte ich doch gerne die Gründe für Deine Deutungen gelesen.


rainzor schrieb:


> Eine norwegische Quote von knapp 312 Tonnen sind ja so ungefähr 1500 Tiere.


*Woher hast Du diese Info?* Woher hast Du die Zahl von 312 Tonnen? Bitte Quellen angeben. Wobei selbst 312 Tonnen als norwegische Quote im Vergleich zur gesamten *Nordatlantischen* Quote (in den letzten Jahren irgendwas von 16000-25000 Tonnen pro Jahr ) immer noch gering wäre


rainzor schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt auch noch Dänemark und Schweden zugreifen, was bleibt dann noch übrig?


BISHER gibt es offiziell keine solchen Bestrebungen von SE und DK *oder hast Du da andere Infos?*


----------



## rainzor (18. August 2020)

Moin,

die Info steht doch auf der von dir verlinkten Seite:

Klick mich

OK, die Quote bezieht sich auf die gesamten norwegischen Gewässer, aber ich konnte keine Begrenzung bzw. Ausschluß für den Kattegat entdecken.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. August 2020)

rainzor schrieb:


> Moin,
> die Info steht doch auf der von dir verlinkten Seite:
> Klick mich
> OK, die Quote bezieht sich auf die gesamten norwegischen Gewässer, aber ich konnte keine Begrenzung bzw. Ausschluß für den Kattegat entdecken.
> ...


Mit der Quote hast Du Recht...obwohl ich diesen Link nicht hier sondern in einem anderen Forum veröffentlicht hatte.
Und da muss ich auch gestehen, dass ich diesen Link bisher nur nach der Berechtigung  zur Entnahme von Sportfischerfängen innerhalb der 5-Tonnen-Sportfischerquote "durchgescannt" hatte. *1 Punkt für Dich!*
Wobei ich die Deutung, dass es bald wieder vorbei sein wird noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann. Nicht umsonst sind seit 2016 immense Mengen an Daten zum Bestand durch vorsichtige Testfischerei erhoben worden und die Bestände scheinen zumindest gewachsen  gewachsen zu sein.
Ich habe bzgl. der festgelegten Quoten gerade in norwegischen Gewässern doch ein gewisses Vertrauen, da die Norweger es seit mehreren Jahren schaffen, die für sie wichtigen Fischbestände doch recht stabil zu halten und nachhaltig zu bewirtschaften.
Insofern nehme ich die 312 Tonnen für dieses Jahr mal zur Kenntnis, stelle sie in Relation zur *weit größeren* Quote für den gesamten Nordatlantik (Befischt durch Spanien, Portugal, USA, Italien, Griechenland, Zypern Marokko etc.) in Höhe von über 30.000 Tonnen ( https://www.undercurrentnews.com/2017/11/22/iccat-to-boost-atlantic-bluefin-quota-to-36000t-by-2020/) 
Die Norweger haben also für ihre gesamten Hoheitsgewässer eine Quote von insgesamt 312 Tonnen, die sich auch noch aufsplittet in Berufsfischerfange und Sportfischerfänge (maximal 6 Tonnen), ungewollten Beifang etc. 256 Tonnen für lizensierte Netzfischer, 19 Tonnen für lizensierte Langleinenfischer
Die offizielle Erlaubnis für den gezielten Bluefin-Fang haben nur 24 speziell lizensiert Sportfischerboote und auch nur recht wenig Netz-/Langleinefischer , die sich dann die jeweiligen Teil-Quoten teilen.


rainzor schrieb:


> aber ich konnte keine Begrenzung bzw. Ausschluß für den Kattegat entdecken.


Solange die *norwegischen Hoheitsgewässer* nicht verlassen werden gibt es da keinen Ausschluß bei den insgeamt 312 Tonnen..



rainzor schrieb:


> Eine norwegische Quote von knapp 312 Tonnen sind ja so ungefähr 1500 Tiere.


Diese Berechnung ist richtig! 
Abe ich denke mal, dass mit den seit 2016 bei den Testfischen erhobenen Daten, das Team um Keno Ferter (https://www.hi.no/hi/om-oss/ansatte/keno-ferter) , der diese Untersuchungen über Jahre für das Institut in Tromsö geleitet hat, der zuständigen Kommision vernünftige Empfehlungen zu den Quoten gegeben hat, ohne das die Bestandsentwicklung gleich wieder gefährdet wird. 
Zusätzlich schätze ich Keno Ferter so vernünftig und pragmatisch ein, dass er frühzeitig "den Zacken reinhauen wird" bei seinen zukünftigen Empfehlungen wenn er sehen sollte, das da was "schief läuft".
Der ganz große Schlüssel für die Entwicklung der Bluefin-Fischerei unseres westatlantischen Bluefins liegt sowieso im Mittelmeer, weil sie dort laichen...und *NUR da!*. 
Die Laichgebiete müssen weiter so konsequent geschützt werden wie seit 2007 (diesem Schutz ist der aktuelle Aufschwung zu verdanken). Dann kann sicher auch *im vorsichtigen Rahmen *die norwegische Quote erhöht werden, ohne das gleich wieder Schluss ist.


----------



## rainzor (18. August 2020)

Nee, du hast den Link auch hier, in Post #83, veröffentlicht.

Ich muß auch zugeben, dass meine laienhafte Einschätzung auf der Annahme fußt, dass in den nördlichen, norwegischen Gewässern nicht viele Thune vorkommen.
Eben weil sie ja vom Mittelmeer hochziehen. Und das dann die meissten eben im Kattegat gefangen werden.
Da finde ich 1500 Stück schon Recht viel. Und wenn dann noch der Geruch von japanischen Yen über die Ostsee zieht, können eben auch in Dänemark und Schweden Begehrlichkeiten geweckt werden.
Aber natürlich hast du auch vollkommen Recht, dass die ganze Forschung und Markierung überhaupt keinen Sinn macht, wenn dann nicht nach den Ergebnissen gehandelt wird.
Aber ich bin eher skeptisch, wenn es um das große Geld geht.
Hoffen wir mal, dass du mit deiner positiven Einschätzung Recht hast.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. August 2020)

rainzor schrieb:


> Nee, du hast den Link auch hier, in Post #83, veröffentlicht.


Ok, mea culpa  
Ich habe diese Unterhaltung über Thune im Skagerrak, Kattegatt und vor Norwegen offensichtlich schon in zu vielen Foren geführt, so dass sich den Überblick ein wenig verloren habe , Sorry!


rainzor schrieb:


> Da finde ich 1500 Stück schon Recht viel.


Im Vergleich zur sonstigen Quote für den nordatlantischen Thun (https://www.undercurrentnews.com/2017/11/22/iccat-to-boost-atlantic-bluefin-quota-to-36000t-by-2020/ ) von über 30.000 Tonnen ist es eben nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein! 
Wie gesagt, die Norweger habe sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten mit vernünftigen Quoten für ihre wirtschaftlich wichtigen Arten durchaus positiv hervorgetan. Insofern habe ich da schon ein wenig Vertrauen und eine positive Grundeinstellung!


rainzor schrieb:


> Und wenn dann noch der Geruch von japanischen Yen über die Ostsee zieht, können eben auch in Dänemark und Schweden Begehrlichkeiten geweckt werden.


Wie gesagt: *Bisher* gibt es da keine Bestrebungen, Thune sind in DK und SE immer noch* KOMPLETT *geschont, sowohl für Sport- als auch für Berufsfischer. Wobei ich nicht ausschließe, dass auch da Begehrlichkeiten entstehen,* wenn* sich die Ergebnisse der Markierungsfischerei (Nur C&R) durch besonders lizensierte & geschulte Sportfischer weiter positiv entwickeln sollten. Die Markierungsfischerei der Schweden soll ja nächste Woche (22.08.) beginnen. https://fiskejournalen.se/tonfiskar-siktade-utanfor-varberg/
Und verwerflich wäre das auch nicht *WENN* das in einem nachhaltigen Rahmen gemacht wird!  Eine (nachhaltige) Nutzung der Bestände ist ja erklärtes Ziel jedes Fischereimanagements. 

Hier übrigens mal zum nachlesen die Ergebnisse dieser Markierungsfischerei für dänische Gewässer seit 2017 https://www.fiskepleje.dk/nyheder/Nyhed?id={5F350683-9BA1-44E2-AC10-57BD28FC4578}

Nehmen wir es doch nun mal so: *Seit 2007 hat sicher dieser Bestand im Nordatlantik nachweislich sehr positiv entwickelt! *Im Gegensatz zu den pazifischen Beständen des Bluefins. Das zeugt zumindest mal seitdem von einem vernünftigen Plan und Vorgehen für den nordatlantischen Bestand. Da scheinen aktuell ein paar gute Leute am Hebel zu sein.
Natürlich lockt teils das große Geld, insofern lohnt sich ein kritischer Blick auf die weitere Entwicklung, gar keine Frage 
Zu den Norwegern habe ich recht großes Vertrauen, dass die nicht durchdrehen, ich hoffe mit meiner positiven Einstellung darauf, dass die Dänen und Schweden da diesem Beispiel folgen werden!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. August 2020)

Das diesjährige dänisch-schwedische Markierungsprogramm für Bluefins sollte ja eigentlich schon vor 3 Tage starten, der Sturm über dem Skagerrak sorgte allerdings für 3 Tage Verspätung.
Heute ging es dann richtig los...und zwar gleich *SO RICHTIG!*
Schon um 12:35 Uhr kamen die ersten Meldungen über gefangene und markierte Bluefins
https://fiskogfri.dk/saa-er-den-foerste-tun-fanget/

Die beiden Markierungsboote der Dänen (DTU) und Schweden (SLU) hatten wohl alle Hände voll zu tun, insgesamt wurden wohl 20-25 Bluefins an diesem fantastischen Start-Tag gefangen und markiert!
https://fiskogfri.dk/en-fantastisk-startdag-paa-tunfiskeriet/
Der erste gemeldete Bluefin kam von Emil Theodor Østergård Engelbrecht vom Team " Fishingbeyond " vom Boot "Sally" , gehakt um 9:30 Uhr auf eine Makrele 5 m unter einem Ballon, der Drill dauerte wohl rund eine Stunde und der Fisch war 239 cm lang und wog wohl um 230 Kilo, so meldet die dänische Zeitschrift "Fiskogfri"

Die Zeitschrift wird auch in den nächsten Tagen weiter berichten!

Edit Mod!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. August 2020)

Das Markierungsprojekt läuft heute weiter, auch wenn heute nur 35 der 60 maximal zugelassenen Boote den Hafen von Skagen verlassen haben.
https://fiskogfri.dk/tunfiskeriet-fortsaetter-i-dag/
https://fiskejournalen.se/tonfiskarna-ar-har-och-de-later-sig-aven-fangas/

Der Wind ist jetzt schon grenzwertig und soll leider im Laufe des Tages auf 10-12 m/s auffrischen, vermutlich werden morgen gar keine Ausfahrten auf Thun stattfinden. Der Zeitraum von Sonntag bis Mittwoch sieht vom Wetter aber vielversprechend aus
Der Fisch auf dem Foto wird gerade auf das Markierungsboot geborgen und ist 260 cm lang, gefangen von Skipper Bernhard Christensen auf dem Boot "Hunter". Gefange wurde er mit Makrele als Köder in 20 m Tiefe über 200 m Wasser rund 20 Seemeilen nördlich von Skagen. Der Drill dauerte 90 min bevor er ans Markierungsboot übergeben werden konnte.

Der schwerste bisher gefangene und markierte Fisch soll wohl um 300 Kilo gewogen haben!!
Von den gestrigen 20-25 gefangen Fischen wurden wohl 15 Fische markiert, dazu gab es wohl noch einige verlorene Fische und wohl auch zerbrochene Ruten
Es wird darauf hingewiesen, dass die Sender, die 2019 an den Fischen angebracht wurden ihren Dienst tadellos versehen und auch weiterhin täglich springende und jagende Thune im Öresund

Edit Mod!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. August 2020)

Wie gestern schon angedeutet, frischte der Wind im Laufe des Tage auf 12 m/s aus Nordost auf und machte das Fischen bei 2 m hohen Wellen recht unerquicklich.
https://fiskogfri.dk/tunprojektet-nu-er-alle-paa-vej-ind/
Nach und nach liefen immer mehr Boot in Richtung Hafen. Dennoch wurden gestern wohl wieder 5-6 Thune gefangen, markiert und wieder released. 
Auch der Fänger des ersten Tages, Skipper Emil Østergaard Engelbrecht vom Team "Fishingbeyond" und das Boot Sally blieben recht lange draußen, da seine Gäste Thomas und Henrik um weitere 10 min "Galgenfrist" baten. Eine gute Entscheidung, denn nach 5 min wurde plötzlich die Makrele an loser Schnur in 5 m Tiefe heftig attackiert. Es folgte eine Flucht von rund 250 m. Nach einem Drill von gut einer Stunde wurde ein wunderschöner Bluefin von 263 cm und ca. 300 Kilo gelandet!

Zur Zeit sind alle Boot im Hafen und bereiten ihr Tackle vor, denn ab morgen sollen wieder gute Bedingungen bestehen

Edit Mod!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. August 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Es wird darauf hingewiesen, dass die Sender, die 2019 an den Fischen angebracht wurden ihren Dienst tadellos versehen und* auch weiterhin täglich springende und jagende Thune im Öresund* [zu sehen sind]


Und von diesen jagenden Thunen im Öresund hat nun gestern Jimmy Sborg ein gutes Foto geschossen 
(https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1200765933633449&set=gm.3616466461738070&type=3&theater )
Das Foto zeigt einen "fliegenden" Thun von ca. 300 Kilo genau in der Enge des Öresunds zwischen Helsingör (DK) und Helsingborg (SE)


----------



## jörn (30. August 2020)

was für ein Foto... 
super geil!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. August 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Das Öresundsaquarium bietet inzwischen sogar geführte Thunfisch-Safaris an, wo man von einem erfahrenen Biologen des Aquariums nach Möglichkeit auf einem Boot zu den Thunen geleitet wird. Vieleicht ein Idee für einen Ausflug wenn man sowieso in der Gegend sein sollte
> https://www.oresundsakvariet.ku.dk/oplevelser/safari/tunsafari/


Mit etwas Glück kann man das auch mal selbst sehen. Wie ich oben schon schrieb, bietet das Öresundsaquarium geführte Thunfisch-Touren mit einem Biologen im Öresund an, wobei Gäste nach Möglichkeit an die jagenden Großfische herangeführt werden  
Termine für diese Touren kann man hier erfahren https://www.oresundsakvariet.ku.dk/oplevelser/safari/tunsafari/


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (31. August 2020)

Nach der windbedingten Pause am Samstag, waren gestern wieder 60 Boote unterwegs auf dem Skagerrak, um Thune zu fangen, zu markieren und zu releasen.

https://fiskogfri.dk/tun-up-date-danskerne-lader-op-til-i-morgen/

Insgesamt 22 Thune konnten gestern am Sonntag gefangen und markiert werden, 15 von den dänischen Booten und 7 von den schwedischen.Booten.
Das Foto zeigt einen Thun kurz bevor er bei der versuchten Landung dann doch noch vom Haken abkam

Heute sind die dänischen Boote erst einmal im Hafen geblieben, da am dänischen Markierungsboot ein paar Kleinigkeiten repariert werden müssen.
Die Wettervorhersage sieht in den kommenden Tagen gut aus, so dass in den nächsten Tagen wahrscheinlich gefischt wird, so die Ansage der Verantwortlichen.

Edit Mod!


----------



## SFVNOR (31. August 2020)

Hi MeFo-Schreck,
Eine wirklich ernst gemeinte Frage meinerseits aber wie lange bleiben die Thunfische in den nördlichen Gewässern ? Ich kann mir persönlich nicht vorstellen dass die Thune sich bei Wassertemperaturen von unter 10 Grad wohlfühlen und sich die Schuppen bzw. die Haut abfrieren wollen. Das Futterangebot wie z.B. Makrele und Hering ist in der Winterzeit ja auch nicht gerade üppig. Haben die Thune ein Verhalten wie z.B. Zugvögel die sich in der Winterzeit in wärmere Gefilde zurückziehen ?
Wie schon gesagt, meine Frage ist ernst gemeint und das Thema interessiert mich halt obwohl ich niemals auf Thunfische angeln gehen würde. 
Danke für deine Rückinfo und Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (31. August 2020)

Hallo Stefan,
Das ist durchaus eine gerechtfertigte Frage!
Das Auftauchen der Bluefins ist ja keine "Erfindung" der Zeiten mit Klima-Erwärmung, die kamen ja schon im 19. und 20. Jhdt. in den Nordatlantik und die Ostsee zum Fressen
Sowohl aus den Erfahrungen der ersten Hälfte des 20.Jahrhunderts  als die Bluefins in wirtschaftlich relevanten Mengen bis *hoch zu den Lofoten* zogen als auch aus den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre im Laufe der Markierungen zeigte sich, dass die Bluefins bis *tief in den Oktober* hinein in unseren Breiten bis Mittelnorwegen bleiben und dann gemeinsam mit den wichtigsten Futterfischen wie Sandaalen und Makrelen verschwinden.
Von der Auswertung der GPS-Sender weiß man, dass der größte Teil sehr zügig nördlich von Schottland in Richtung Biskaya und offenen Atlantik ziehen, um dann gegen Dezember in der Straße von Gibraltar das Mittelmeer zu "entern".
Die Wassertemperatur ist übrigens auch nicht das entscheidende Kriterium für den Abzug der Thune sondern die Futterfische. Bluefins sind nämlich die "Warmblüter" unter den Fischen, die können nämlich ihre Temperatur um bis zu 10°C gegenüber der Wassertemperatur erhöhen und sind deswegen gar nicht so temperaturempfindlich wie man allgemein denkt ...*wenn genug Futterfisch vorhanden ist* denn diese Erwärmung der Köpertemperatur kosten natürlich viel Energie.
Deswegen sind die Thune in unseren Breiten auch im Schnitt so groß im Vergleich z.B. zum Mittelmeer. Hier gibt es kaum Thune unter 100 Kilo, denn bei denen wäre das Verhältnis zwischen dem zu dem zu erwärmenden Volumen zur Oberfläche deutlich schlechter als bei großen Exemplaren. Die könnten evtl. gar nicht so viel Fressen, wie sie an Energie für die Erwärmung aufwenden müssten und würden somit praktisch mit vollem Bauch an Entkräftung sterben.
Um es also kurz zu machen:
Die ersten Bluefins (einzelne Exemplare/Späher)  tauchen hier meist Ende Juni/Anfang Juli auf, das verstärkt sich bis tief in den August , ab Ende September ziehen die ersten wieder weg und die letzten verschwinden dann Mitte bis Ende Oktober.

Die Wanderwege sind inzwischen , auch aufgrund der Markierungen der letzten Jahre mit GPS-Sendern recht gut bekannt und beginnen und enden jährlich mit "unserem" westatlantischem Bluefin-Stamm im Mittelmeer östlich der Balearen, wo die Laichgründe sind. Dann folgen sie ab Mai/Juni den großen Schwärmen der Futterfische durch die Straße von Gibraltar, durch den Ärmelkanal in Nordsee, Ostsee und Nordatlantik, um dann gegen Ende Oktober den Rückweg über die Nordspitze Schottlands wieder in Richtung Gibraltar und das Mittelmeer zu nehmen.


----------



## SFVNOR (31. August 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> Das ist durchaus eine gerechtfertigte Frage!
> Das Auftauchen der Bluefins ist ja keine "Erfindung" der Zeiten mit Klima-Erwärmung, die kamen ja schon im 19. und 20. Jhdt. in den Nordatlantik und die Ostsee zum Fressen
> Sowohl aus den Erfahrungen der ersten Hälfte des 20.Jahrhunderts  als die Bluefins in wirtschaftlich relevanten Mengen bis *hoch zu den Lofoten* zogen als auch aus den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre im Laufe der Markierungen zeigte sich, dass die Bluefins bis *tief in den Oktober* hinein in unseren Breiten bis Mittelnorwegen bleiben und dann gemeinsam mit den wichtigsten Futterfischen wie Sandaalen und Makrelen verschwinden.
> ...



Hi MeFo-Schreck,
Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Beschreibung und Aufarbeitung meiner Frage. Es war sehr informativ um den Umstand zu verstehen warum Thune zeitweise in den nördlichen Gewässern zu finden/ zu sehen sind und sich dann wieder zurück ziehen.  Deine Beschreibung wird wohl einige Fragen der Boardies beantworten. können ?
Dennoch, bei mir gibt es kein Thunfisch aus der Dose oder auf der Pizza 
Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (31. August 2020)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Dennoch, bei mir gibt es kein Thunfisch aus der Dose oder auf der Pizza


Wobei der Thunfisch aus der Dose und auf der Pizza meist kein Blauflossenthun ist, der ist zu hochwertig/teuer dafür.
Für den Thunfisch in der Dose werden meist pazifische Skipjack-Thune und die nicht im Bestand gefährdeten Bonitos/Pelamiden genutzt.
Gerade der echte Bonito, den man ja auch saisonal (Juli bis Oktober) in Größen von 1 bis knapp 4 Kilo im Skagerrak, Kattegatt, an der norwegischen Südküste, der schwedischen Westküste und teils auch an der dänischen Nordküste von Seeland antrifft, ist nicht gefährdet im Bestand (Beinamen wie "Ratten der Meere") und auch in der Ostsee nicht geschützt. 
Wer also das Glück hat, im Kattegatt auf Bonitos zu treffen, kann dieses Glück auch völlig problemlos genießen.  
Gerade vor der schwedischen Westküste gibt es da ein paar Hotspots, die regelmäßig von Spezialisten angefahren und mit Spinn-oder gar Fliegengerät befischt werden (teils sogar vom Ufer). Und so eine "XXL-Makrele" an der leichten Spinn- oder Fliegenrute sorgt sicher für ein breites Grinsen beim Drill und auch dann noch mal für ein "Mmmmhhh" ohne schlechtes Gewissen abends auf dem Grill!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (31. August 2020)

Von Drill, Landung, Markierung und Release des Thunes vom Freitag des Teams "Fishingbeyond" gibt es ein kurzes Video auf der Facebook-Seite des Teams  




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=336656534142760
			




Gerade in der Phase, wo der Fisch parallel zum Boot geführt wird bis das Markierungsboot eintrifft, sieht man so richtig was für eine "Tonne" dieser Fisch ist


----------



## jörn (31. August 2020)

Für deine ganzen Nachrichten zu dem Markierungsprojekt!!!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. September 2020)

Beim *norwegischen* Thunprojekt wurde bei Grip vor Kristiansund ( https://kart.gulesider.no/m/dlq2c) ein Thunfisch von 280 cm und um die 320 Kilo gefangen.
https://www.fiskeavisen.no/fikk-tunfisk-pa-over-300-kilo-til-frokost/
 
Die "Morild Tuna Crew" ist eines von 24 Teams, die von der norwegischen Fischereidirektion die Erlaubnis erhalten haben, bis 2020 in Norwegen nach dem stärksten Fisch der Welt zu fischen. Das Ganze ist wie in DK und SE ein Forschungsprojekt zur Kartierung des Bestands in Norwegen.
Das Team hatte schon morgens um 6:00 Uhr angefangen zu fischen, um 8:30 Uhr kam der Biss. Dann dauerte es ungefähr 55 min bis der Fisch längsseits geführt werden konnte, dann markiert und wieder released wurde.
Film-Clip vom Drill: *Klick mich*


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (2. September 2020)

Der gestrige Tag lief gut draußen auf dem Skagerrak, es wurden erneut 7 Thune gefangen und markiert.

https://fiskogfri.dk/tun-up-date-stadig-godt-gang-i-fiskeriet/
Erfahrene Teilnehmer, die nun schon seit 4 Jahren bei dem Markierungsprojekt dabei sind, haben den positiven Eindruck, dass sich die Durchschnittsgröße leicht erhöht hat von anfangs 230-235 cm auf in diesem Jahr ungefähr 250 cm.
Die Wettervorhersage für heute und Morgen sieht noch gut aus, deswegen werden wohl die meisten Boote die Möglichkeit nutzen denn danach wird sich das Wetter verschlechtern und da der 6. September sowieso das offizielle End-Datum für das dänische Projekt ist, wird wohl jeder der kann heute und morgen noch mal ausfahren

Edit Mod!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. September 2020)

Da der 6.September das offizielle Ende des Markierungsprojektes ist und ab morgen schlechte Bedingungen mit starken Winden herrschen werden, ist wohl heute der letzte Tag der praktischen Fischerei auf Thun im Dienste der Wissenschaft. Also durchaus Zeit, um schon mal ein wenig Bilanz zu ziehen.
https://fiskogfri.dk/i-alt-78-maerkede-tun-paa-skagerrak/
Mit den gestern markierten 19 Tieren wurden bisher in 5 aktiven Tagen 78 Thune für die Wissenschaft markiert und das ausgegebene ehrgeizige Ziel von rund 85 markierten Thunfischen kommt in greifbare Nähe 

Zu Zeit sind die Bedingungen mit nur 2-4 m/s Wind perfekt, so kann man vom heutigen Donnerstag sicher noch einiges erwarten im Zielgebiet der Boote, rund
30 Seemeilen nordwestlich von Grenen.
https://fiskogfri.dk/perfekt-vejr-til-tunfiskeriet/
Ab morgen sollen die Bedingungen mit Winden von 12m/s doch eher suboptimal sein, so dass es interessant sein wird, die heutigen Fänge zu verfolgen.

Edit Mod!


----------



## Seele (3. September 2020)

Respektabel was gefangen wurde. Hoffentlich bleiben die noch lange geschützt. 

Auch dir Axel @MeFo-Schreck vielen Dank für die tolle Berichterstattung. Ich denke viele Leser waren auf ein Neues begeistert. Hoffe du informierst uns nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. September 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Respektabel was gefangen wurde. Hoffentlich bleiben die noch lange geschützt.
> Auch dir Axel @MeFo-Schreck vielen Dank für die tolle Berichterstattung. Ich denke viele Leser waren auf ein Neues begeistert. *Hoffe du informierst uns nächstes Jahr wieder.*


Da ich das auch jedes Jahr super spannend finde, werde ich da sicher "am Ball bleiben"! 

Und es ist ja auch noch nicht "rum" für dieses Jahr, auch in NO "läuft" ja der Bluefin-Fang. Ich hoffe man verzeiht mir, dass ich hier in diesem Thread Norwegen "mit ins Boot hole" aber es passt thematisch einfach zu gut.
Dazu muss man sagen, dass die Norwegischen Profis eine Quote von insgesamt 311,95 Tonnen haben, und davon 6 Tonnen für die Sportfischer "abgezwackt" wurden.
Es dürfen nur handverlesene, ausgesuchte Teams in NO auf Bluefin sportlich fischen...nur bevor hier einige schon Schnappatmung bekommen und die großen Haken schärfen! Jeder andere Thunfischfang außerhalb dieser Teams in NO ist absolut illegal *und wird hart bestraft.!!!*
Dies gesamten 6 Tonnen der Sportfischer dienen der Wissenschaft, d.h. 5 Tonnen werden von Wissenschaftlern untersucht und können dann der menschlichen Nahrung zugeführt werden ('ne ganze Menge Sushi und Sashimi ), 1 Tonne wird nur über C&R mit Sendern der Wissenschaft dienen.
Auch die Fänge der Berufsfischer werde zuerst von Biologen gesichtet und untersucht bevor sie in den Verkauf gehen. also dient letztendlich jeder norwegische Thun auch der Wissenschaft.
Und es wurden & werden Bluefins gefangen!!
So fing ein Berufsfischer (mit einer ihm zugebilligten Quote von 32 Tonnen)  kürzlich vor Slåtterøy fyr, bei Bømlo 4 Bluefins bis 340 Kilo








und 2 der insgesamt 32 lizensierten Sportfischer-Teams fingen vor Westnorwegen Bluefins von
216 und 327 Kilo

Edit Mod!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. September 2020)

Folgendes Ereignis hat sich zwar nicht in der Ostsee abgespielt, zeigt aber mal wieder extrem anschaulich, welch unglaubliche Kräfte Blauflossenthune entwickeln können:
In  Årnes bei Namsos (Norwegen/Tröndelag) hat (wieder einmal) ein Thun ein Netzgehege einer Lachsfarm wie ein Torpedo einfach "durchschlagen" und war auf der Jagd nach den Lachsen  in das Aufzuchtgehege eingedrungen.








						Rømming etter makrellstørje i not hos Salmar | IntraFish.no
					

Salmar fikk makrellstørje på 306 kilo inn i anlegget Årnes i Namsos kommune nord i Trøndelag, noe som forårsaket rømming av ukjent størrelse.




					www.intrafish.no
				



Der Thun war 2,70 m lang und wog 306 Kg!
In dem Lachskäfig waren ursprünglich ca. 100.000 Lachse mit einem Durchschnittsgewicht von 4,3 Kg.
Durch das durch den Thun gerissene Loch konnte eine bisher nicht abschätzbare Zahl an Zuchtlachsen entkommen, der Rest der Lachse wurde abgefischt und wird vorzeitig der Schlachtung zugeführt, um zu verhindern, das weitere Lachse entkommen. Der Thun wurde ebenfalls abgefischt und wurde in  Åkervik in Namsos offiziell verkauft.


----------



## Seele (10. September 2020)

Krass. Wer mal versucht hat seinen Keschwer zu zerreißen weiß was für eine Gewalt der Thun dafür aufbringen musste.


----------



## angler1996 (10. September 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Krass. Wer mal versucht hat seinen Keschwer zu zerreißen weiß was für eine Gewalt der Thun dafür aufbringen musste.



Du must springen;-)))

Erschreckend, das sagt nur was aus, wie sicher die Netzgehegeh der Zucht eben nicht sind .
Die schwimmen jetzt wieder die gaula hoch , toll


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. September 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Du must springen;-)))
> 
> Erschreckend, das sagt nur was aus, wie sicher die Netzgehegeh der Zucht eben nicht sind .
> Die schwimmen jetzt wieder die gaula hoch , toll


Naja, erstens sind die Zuchtlachse als "Mitbewohner" in den Lachsflüssen mit Naturbestand nicht wirklich erwünscht ,
zweitens wird das den Lachs-Betrieb eine ganze "Stange " Geld kosten, weil die Strafen für entflohene Zuchtlachse empfindlich sind , selbst bei "höherer Gewalt", vom wirtschaftlichen Schaden der entflohenen Lachse mal ganz abgesehen.
Und drittens werden die entflohen Lachse wohl eher den deutlich näher liegenden Namsen hoch schwimmen als die Gaula


----------



## angler1996 (10. September 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Naja, erstens sind die Zuchtlachse als "Mitbewohner" in den Lachsflüssen mit Naturbestand nicht wirklich erwünscht ,
> zweitens wird das den Lachs-Betrieb eine ganze "Stange " Geld kosten, weil die Strafen für entflohene Zuchtlachse empfindlich sind , selbst bei "höherer Gewalt", vom wirtschaftlichen Schaden der entflohenen Lachse mal ganz abgesehen.
> Und drittens werden die entflohen Lachse wohl eher den deutlich näher liegenden Namsen hoch schwimmen als die Gaula




genau so war das gemeint, alles gut


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. September 2020)

Um gleich noch mal zum eigentlichen Thema der Bluefins zurückzukommen, hier 2 Videos vom diesjährigen Markierungsprojekt vor Skagen


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. September 2020)

Das offizielle Ende des dänischen-schwedischen Markierungsprojektes ist nun rund 1 Woche her und es ist Zeit erstmals Bilanz zu ziehen, die Daten-Analyse für 2020 wird verständlicherweise noch dauern, da die Sender gerade erst an den Fischen angebracht wurden. 
https://fiskogfri.dk/tun-status-98-tun-maerket-i-2020-af-121-fisketeams/
In effektiv nur 7 Angeltagen (der Rest fiel dem Wetter zum Opfer) wurden *98 Blauflossenthune* von den Sportfischer-Teams im Seegebiet um Nord-Dänemark gefangen und markiert, mehr als bei jedem der vorjährigen Projekte.
Auch über leicht kontroverse Themen wird aufgeklärt, seit 2017 wurden 282 Thune im Rahmen des Forschungs-Projektes gefangen, dabei gab es eine Sterblichkeitsrate von 9 Stück, was nur 3 % entspricht (Durchschnitt beim Hechtfischen ca. 7 % zum Vergleich)
Bevor jetzt jemand fragt, wie man das feststellt, schließlich sieht ja niemand wenn ein Thun nachträglich nach dem Drill in der Tiefe sterben sollte: Die Sender, die an den Fischen befestigt werden, sind so programmiert, dass sie sich frühzeitig lösen wenn das GPS-Signal sich länger als 24 h nicht vom Platz bewegen, was ja nur bei Tod eines Tieres vorkommen kann. Alle anderen Sender lösen sich je nach Modell nach 6-12 Monaten, steigen nach oben, werden von Satelliten geortet, eingesammelt und dann elektronisch ausgewertet.

Edit Mod!

In kürze werden die Thunfische das Skagerrak verlassen und in den Atlantik ziehen. Sie schwimmen wahrscheinlich auch noch ein wenig der norwegische Küste hinauf, wo sie der kommerziellen Fischerei ausgesetzt sind, wo allein in Norwegen eine Quote von mehreren tausend Fischen (311,95 Tonnen) besteht. Nur aus Studien wie der hier durchgeführten kann man die Daten erhalten, die erforderlich sind, um für eine nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung der Bestände zu sorgen.
Die Gesamtquote der beteiligten Nationen (DK und SE gehören bisher *NICHT* dazu) in diesem Jahr für den Ostatlantik beträgt 36.000 Tonnen - und es wird vorausgesagt, dass die Quote in den kommenden Jahren erhöht wird.
Das "Tot-Fischen" eines solchen Bestands kann schnell gehen, wenn man nicht aufpasst und ohne Kenntnis eines kommenden Bestands wird man den Bestand nie richtig verwalten. Deswegen sind solche wissenschaftlich Markierungsprojekte so wichtig!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. September 2020)

*-Breaking News-*
Das Markierungsprogramm der Schweden und Dänen geht in die Verlängerung und zwar nicht wie vorher vor Skagen sondern viel spektakulärer direkt im Öresund.
Von Gilleleje Havn aus fahren heute und die nächsten Tage 35 Boote im Auftrag von SLU und DTU aus und werden Bluefins für wissenschaftlich Markierung fangen

https://fiskogfri.dk/breaking-news-saa-skal-der-fiskes-tun-i-oeresund/

Die ersten Boote sind schon im Drill und fangen offiziell die ersten Thune vor der Küste Seelands seit 60 Jahren und die ersten Kommentare der Skipper sind "*FANTASTISCH! HISTORISCH! TOLL!"*
Zu Zeit drillt das Team "Hunter" einen Thun über nur 30 m Wasser nur 3 Km weit von der Küste Seelands entfernt.

Edit Mod!


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. September 2020)

Lese begeistert und interessiert mit, was für eine Ausrüstung braucht man um auf Bluefins zu angeln, von der Gewichtsklasse 80 Ibs oder 130 Ibs?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. September 2020)

130 LBS *wäre angemessen ABER das gezielte Fischen auf Bluefins in DK und SE ist für Angler ausserhalb der für das Markierungs-Projekt ausgesuchten Teams ABSOLUT ILLEGAL und wird strafrechtlich verfolgt!!! Bluefins in DK und SE sind ansonsten sowohl für Berufsfischer als auch für Privat-Angler absolut "Off limits" !!!*


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. September 2020)

Und wenn jemand meint, der dänischen oder schwedischen Küstenwache/Fischereiaufsicht ernsthaft erzählen zu wollen, die 130-lbs-Ausrüstung an Bord zum Dorschfischen nutzen zu wollen, dem wünsche ich viel Spaß, die Jungs sind nicht blöde oder mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert! Das würde ein teures Vergnügen.
Wartet noch ein paar Jahre und zerstört jetzt nicht das kleine "Pflänzchen". Wenn alle ein wenig Zurückhaltung üben, können wir vielleicht noch in den nächsten Jahren erleben, dass man als Sportfischer legal in DK oder SE auf Bluefin fischen darf.
Zuerst einmal muss der Bestand nach Meinung der Wissenschaftler soweit sein, dass die Dänen und Schweden überhaupt mal eine kleine offizielle Fangquote bekommen, zur Zeit haben beide Länder die Quote "Null"
Jeder illegale "Frühstart" durch gierige Sportfischer wäre für die Situation mit absoluter Sicherheit kontraproduktiv und wäre nach meiner  Meinung sogar schlicht höchstgradig * asozial! *


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. September 2020)

Wer zur Zeit meint, wirklich auf Bluefin fischen zu wollen, kann dies legal in Europa in Kroatien, Italien und Spanien tun und *sollte nicht mal an die Fischerei in DK oder SE denken! *


----------



## Wollebre (19. September 2020)

Das betrifft sicherlich ncht das Angeln auf Bonitos? Die schon in DK im Fischgeschäft liegen sehen.

Bluefin in UK zurück. Mal lesen








						Bluefin Tuna UK - Bluefin Tuna UK, Fishing
					

Bluefin Tuna UK is the Campaign for a UK Recreational live release Bluefin fishery.




					bluefintuna.co.uk


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. September 2020)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Das betrifft sicherlich ncht das Angeln auf Bonitos? Die schon in DK im Fischgeschäft liegen sehen.


Bonitos natürlich kein Problem  , die sind völlig legal zu befischen!
Aber auch für die wäre die 130-lbs-Ausrüstung nicht nötig, da reicht eine 60-g-Spinnrute oder gar auch eine Fliegenrute der Klasse 8-9!

Es gibt übrigens für Bonitos in SE einen neuen schwedischen Rekord zu vermelden!!
Niklas Petersson fing am 2. September 2020 einen Bonito von 64 cm und 2850 g und der Fisch ist inzwischen offiziell anerkannt
https://fiskejournalen.se/tva-nya-salta-rekord/


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. September 2020)

Ich wollte halt nur die Gewichtsklasse der Ausrüstung wissen, mehr nicht!  Bei der TV-Serie "Thuna Cowboys" oder wie die heißt, wird vor der Küste der USA auch auf Bluefins geangelt, nur sieht man nicht, was für eine Gewichtsklasse die Ausrüstung hat bzw. welche Rollengröße verwendet wird.... 

Mir persönlich würde ein oder 2 Bonitos reichen, die schmecken bestimmt prima!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. September 2020)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Das betrifft sicherlich ncht das Angeln auf Bonitos? Die schon in DK im Fischgeschäft liegen sehen.
> 
> Bluefin in UK zurück. Mal lesen
> 
> ...


Dort sind sie als wandernde Spezies seit einigen Jahren genauso zurück wie in Skandinavien aber auch da wird bei den "Brexiteers" ganz klar für einen  *zurückhaltenden *Umgang mit den Beständen geworben!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich wollte halt nur die Gewichtsklasse der Ausrüstung wissen, mehr nicht!  Bei der TV-Serie "Thuna Cowboys" oder wie die heißt, wird vor der Küste der USA auch auf Bluefins geangelt, nur sieht man nicht, was für eine Gewichtsklasse die Ausrüstung hat bzw. welche Rollengröße verwendet wird....
> 
> Mir persönlich würde ein oder 2 Bonitos reichen, die schmecken bestimmt prima!


*Ich will eben hier nur absolut Klartext sprechen*  und nicht missverstanden werden, *leider* sind oft einige Leute bereit, sozusagen "per Unfall" auf diese Ferraris der Hochsee zu fischen. Sollte Dir das nicht in den Sinn kommen, *bitte ich Dich offiziell um Entschuldigung* aber solches potentielles Verhalten *wäre für mich echt zum kotzen!*
Bonitos wären natürlich genial sowohl für den Drill  (Makrele XXL) als auch für die Küche


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. September 2020)

@MeFo-Schreck , vielen Dank für Deine tollen Berichte über Tune im hohen Norden.
Ich bin zur Zeit in Istrien / Kroatien und hatte vorgestern das Vergnügen jagende Tune vom Kleinboot aus zu beobachten .
keine 30 m entfernt und 100 bis 150 kg schwer. Das ist für die nördliche Adria schon sehr groß.
Tolles Erlebnis!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. September 2020)

Sicher ein tolles Erlebnis mit Adrenalin-Garantie
Und wenn man dann bedenkt, dass die bei dem Markierungsprojekt gefangenen "skandinavischen" Bluefins im Schnitt ein Gewicht von rund 250-Kilo-(!!!) hatten, dann sieht man das Potential des hiesigen Bestandes wenn er mal zahlreich genug ist.


----------



## jörn (19. September 2020)

MeFo du haust hier immer News rein die es in sich haben!

chapeau!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. September 2020)

jörn schrieb:


> MeFo du haust hier immer News rein die es in sich haben!
> 
> chapeau!


Danke Dir, das war der Plan   
Nee, Spaß beiseite, ich will einfach nur zeigen, dass wir schon "vor der Haustür" wirklich *gigantische Möglichkeiten* haben könnten wenn wir mit der Natur nur ein wenig vorsichtig sowie mit Sinn & Verstand umgehen.


----------



## jörn (19. September 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Danke Dir, das war der Plan
> Nee, Spaß beiseite, ich will einfach nur zeigen, dass wir schon "vor der Haustür" wirklich *gigantische Möglichkeiten* haben könnten wenn wir mit der Natur nur ein wenig vorsichtig sowie mit Sinn & Verstand umgehen.


Genau das kommt an! Und mehr...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. September 2020)

Das schwedische "Team Darwin" war nun schon die letzten 4 Jahre jeweils bei dem Markierungsprojekt dabei und hat inzwischen eine gewisse Routine entwickelt und hatte sich 2020 nun mit einem professionellen Tierfilmer an Bord verstärkt
https://fiskejournalen.se/vilda-och-tunga-se-filmen-nar-det-drillas-tonfisk/
Herausgekommen ist nun ein Video mit den Drills von insgesamt 3 Bluefins aus dem diesjährigen Projekt


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. September 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> *-Breaking News-*
> Das Markierungsprogramm der Schweden und Dänen geht in die Verlängerung und zwar nicht wie vorher vor Skagen sondern viel spektakulärer direkt im Öresund.
> Von Gilleleje Havn aus fahren heute und die nächsten Tage 35 Boote im Auftrag von SLU und DTU aus und werden Bluefins für wissenschaftlich Markierung fangen
> 
> ...


Wie ich oben schon schrieb, ging das Markierungsprojekt sozusagen "in die Verlängerung" am letzten Wochenende
Man zog dafür erstmals von Skagen aus um nach Nord-Seeland (Gilleleje) /ins südliche Kattegat, wo sich 20 Markierungsboote beteiligten.
https://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/natur...an-gik-tun-maerkningen-i-det-sydlige-kattegat
Man entschloss sich kurzfristig dazu wg. der gehäuften Sichtungen im südlichen Kattegat und im Öresund.
Von Freitag (18.09.) bis Sonntag (20.09.) wurden an 3 Tagen insgesamt 18 Blufins von den Anglern gefangen und den Wissenschaftlern markiert.
Der bei der Fischerei beteiligte Thomas Bjerre konnte erst am Sonntag eingreifen und berichtete von einer "wilden Fischerei" auch schon am Samstag bevor er selbst am Sonntag auch Kontakt hatte.
Es wurde wieder mit Makrelen als Köder an "Ballon-Montagen" gefischt.
Schon nach nur einer Stunde kam bei ihm der Biss auf eine Makrele rund 70 m hinter dem Boot über nur 23 m Wassertiefe.
Sofort nahm der Fisch enorm viel Schnur gegen einen massiven Bremsdruck von 30 Kg (!!), erst nach rund 300 m stoppte der Fisch erstmals.
Den hohen Bremsdruck nutzten sie bewusst, um die fische nicht zu stark und lange zu ermüden und somit das Risiko des übermäßigen Stresses für den Fisch zu minimieren.
Nach 75 min konnte sein Thun mit dem Flying Gaff gesichert und an das Markierungsboot übergeben werden, wo die Forscher seinen Fisch mit 252 cm vermaßen und schätzten ihn dabei auf 250-275 Kilo! bevor er offensichtlich gesund & munter wieder released werden konnte

Edit Mod!


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. September 2020)

super tolles Video.
gut nur, dass das nicht in deutschen Gewässern stattfindet, Petra würde Sturm laufen, beim Anblick glücklicher Gesichter


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. September 2020)

Von der "Projektverlängerung" vom letzten WE vor Gilleleje gibt's noch ein paar Meldungen
https://smaabaadsnyt.dk/2020/09/19/tun-fanget-ved-gilleleje-idag-flere-over-300-kg/

Team MARPO mit Skipper Martin Poulsen fing am 19.09 vor Gilleleje einen Thun mit 274 cm und geschätzten 323 Kilo!


Auch das Team “Smølfen” konnte einen Thun mit 270 cm und rund 310 Kilo landen


Edit Mod!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. September 2020)

Jetzt kommen auch die norwegischen Berufsfischer, die ja zusammen eine offizielle Quote von 312 Tonnen haben, so richtig in Schwung!  

Der norwegischen Kutter M/S Spjæringen fing heute (30.09.2020) rund 60-70 Km nordwestlich vor Bergen mit nur einem Zug 105 Bluefins.
https://smaabaadsnyt.dk/2020/09/30/nordmaend-fanger-105-tun-paa-een-gang/





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2704673859771724
			




Edit Mod!


----------



## Seele (30. September 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen auch die norwegischen Berufsfischer, die ja zusammen eine offizielle Quote von 312 Tonnen haben, so richtig in Schwung!
> 
> Der norwegischen Kutter M/S Spjæringen fing heute (30.09.2020) rund 60-70 Km nordwestlich vor Bergen mit nur einem Zug 105 Bluefins.
> https://smaabaadsnyt.dk/2020/09/30/nordmaend-fanger-105-tun-paa-een-gang/
> ...


Das ist weniger schön. Aber Geld regiert die Welt....


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. September 2020)

Leute, beachtet dabei die Relationen und seid Euch darüber klar, dass NATÜRLICH wirtschaftliche  Gründe hinter allen Aktvitäten stehen. Wer anderes annimmt ist entweder  blauäugig oder in romantischen Vorstellungen der Fischerei verfangen. 
Das Zauberwort bei der Fischerei der Zukunft ist die "Nachhaltigkeit"!
Und das funktioniert am besten mit ausreichend Daten über Grösse und Zusammensetzung des Bestands.
Und was die Relation der norwegischen Quote angeht, sie beträgt für 2020 insgesamt 312 Tonnen. Das sind bei dem Durchschnittsgewicht der "skandinavischen" Thune rund 1500 Tiere.
Nur als Vergleich: Die Thunfischquote  der gesamten Nordatlantischen Flotte beträgt rund 35000 Tonnen.
Da machen mir die 312 Tonnen der Norweger keine echten Kopfschmerzen ..


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. Oktober 2020)

Und um noch mal *genaue Zahlen* hier reinzubringen:
Mal eine kurze *offizielle Zwischenbilanz *der Saison 2020 der *norwegischen* Berufsfischer.
Nachdem jetzt der schon aus früheren Jahren bekannte Kutter " *Hillersøy" *mit 166 Bluefins in einem einzigen Zug den bisher größten Fang gemacht hat, steht jetzt die norwegische Jahresbilanz bei 734 Bluefins mit einem Gesamtgewicht von rund 175 Tonnen, umgerechnet also beeindruckende fast 240 Kilo pro Fisch! 
https://www.fiskeribladet.no/nyhete...torjefangst-med-166-makrellstorjer/2-1-886322


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Oktober 2020)

@MeFo-Schreck , Danke Dir noch mal für die tolle und spannende Berichterstattung.

Es ist schön zu sehen, dass schon verloren und ausgestorben geglaubte Fischarten wieder zurückkehren.
Auch wenn die reinen Zahlen der Berufsfischer eigentlich beruhigend sind, lösen sie doch ein mulmiges Gefühl bei mir aus.
Unser aller Erfahrung ist halt, dass sobald die Industrie Blut geleckt hat, der Raubbau seinen Lauf nimmt.
Ich hoffe inständig, dass es dieses Mal nicht so ist.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. Oktober 2020)

Man hat den aktuellen Aufschwung 
1.Verbesserungen der Schutzmaßnahmen ab Mitte ser 2000er zu verdanken
2. Dem Hören auf die Ratschläge der Fischerei-biologen und
3. Der Zügelung der "Gier" seit ca. 2012.
Die Norweger machen mir da eigentlich die geringsten Sorgen, die bekommen das ja auch mit ihren sonstigen Fischbeständen hin, dass die stabil bleiben. Sorgen machen mir da eher die Mittelmeerländer wenn die die strengen Schutzmassnahmen in den Laichgebieten aus Gier & Dummheit missachten und somit dem Bestand recht schnell die Basis rauben könnten...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (5. Oktober 2020)

Kann mich dem Brillendorsch nur anschließen, top . Ebenso wie die Beiträge zu den dänischen Flusssystemen, top top


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. Oktober 2020)

Die Saison in NO ist noch nicht vorüber!
So wurde für die offizielle 5-Tonnen-Quote der Sportfische nun vor Aksvoll (Sogn og Fjordane) ein Bluefin mit 250 cm Länge, 182 cm Umfang und 267,5 Kilo von dem zugelassenen Team um Endre Hopen , Magnar Ulvatn, und John Ivar Askevold gelandet.
https://www.nrk.no/vestland/drog-inn-fisk-pa-267-kilo-med-stong-1.15196222
*Edit Mod!*


Aufgrund des angepasst schweren Tackles konnte der Fisch schon nach 24 min ans Boot geführt werden!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Mit dem Sender NRK teilte das Team auch ein Video von Drill und Landung. Das Video ist auf der von mir verlinkten NRK-Seite zu sehen


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. Oktober 2020)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Bonitos natürlich kein Problem  , die sind völlig legal zu befischen!
> Aber auch für die wäre die 130-lbs-Ausrüstung nicht nötig, da reicht eine 60-g-Spinnrute oder gar auch eine Fliegenrute der Klasse 8-9!
> 
> Es gibt übrigens für Bonitos in SE einen neuen schwedischen Rekord zu vermelden!!
> ...


Kaum ist dieser neue schwedische Bonito-Rekord 6 Wochen alt, ist er auch schon wieder geknackt worden...
vom 11-Jährigen Theo vor der Halbinsel Bua in Westschweden beim Spinnfischen vom Boot








						Se när 11-årige Theo fångar sensationella rekordet
					

Ett av årets häftigaste fiskafängen utspelade sig i lördags på Västkusten. Det var 11-årige Theo Björkman som fångade en bonito i rekordformat – till hela familjens stora glädje. Det bubblar fortfarande av känslor i familjen Björkman efter händelsen i lördags, som garanterat blir ett minne för...




					www.fiskejournalen.se
				







Der neue Rekord liegt bei 68 cm und 3,83 Kilo und hier könnt ihr Drill und Landung auf dem Video verfolgen


----------



## Seele (19. Oktober 2020)

Sicher ne mega Erfahrung für den Lütten, Petri.


----------



## ralle (19. Oktober 2020)

Die würde ich auch gerne mal machen !!


----------



## ragbar (20. Oktober 2020)

Geiles Video. Sehr schön zu sehen,wie professionell, freudig und unhektisch der Junge diesen schnellen Kämpfer mit seiner Classic Rechtshand Ambassadeur drillt.


----------



## Fruehling (20. Oktober 2020)

Die meiste Arbeit hat mal wieder der kleine Vincent, der seinen Bruder sehr professionell sichert... 

Den Unfug mit den Rechtshand-Multis werde ich nie verstehen - schon gar nicht im Mutterland aller ABUs!


----------



## Wollebre (20. Oktober 2020)

Glückwunsch zum Fang.
An feinem Gerät machen auch die kleinen Bonitos Spaß.
Wenn der Junge einen Gimbal angelegt hätte, brauchte er nicht so verkrampft drillen.
Hat jedenfalls schön gepumpt und nicht gewinscht.


----------



## SFVNOR (20. Oktober 2020)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Fang.
> An feinem Gerät machen auch die kleinen Bonitos Spaß.
> Wenn der Junge einen Gimbal angelegt hätte, brauchte er nicht so verkrampft drillen.
> Hat jedenfalls schön gepumpt und nicht gewinscht.



Moin,
Das Fangerlebnis wird dem Jungen immer in Erinnerung bleiben und ich bin begeistert dass der Erwachsene an Bord bis auf des Haltens des Keschers nicht eingegriffen hat  
Ich hoffe dass der Fisch nach der Zubereitung wohl geschmeckt hat aber den Snaps dem Jungangler verwehrt wurde 
VG und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## murmeli1965 (26. Oktober 2020)

Toller Fisch und eine Wahnsinns Kampfkraft,
hat der Bub toll gemeistert.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. November 2020)

Das Thema einer offiziellen Thunfisch-Quote für die Angler in DK ist immer noch aktuell!
https://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/lystf...rtsfiskerne-kaemper-videre-for-dansk-tunkvote

Nachdem die dänischen Angler bei den Markierungsprojekten der Forscher aus SE und DK seit 2016 ein zuverlässiger Partner waren, wird durchaus ernsthaft über eine legale Quote für die Sportfischer gesprochen und man hat zumindest in den dänischen Ministern echte Unterstützer  
Diese Quote für Sportfischer könnte theoretisch über 2 Wege bei den offiziellen Verhandlungen auf EU-Ebene erreicht werden:
1. Eintausch mit einer anderen Quote also grob nach dem Modell "Tausche 10 x Scholle gegen 1 x Thunfisch"
oder
2. Über eine Neufassung der Beifang-Quoten-Regelung, die aktuelle Beifang-Regelung ließe Sportfischerfänge/-Entnahmen *nicht *zu

Aktuell stocken diese Bemühungen um eine Sportfischer-Quote allerdings leider weil die Verhandlungen über Quoten zwischen der EU und den "Brexiteers" alles andere in der europäischen Fischerei-Politik überlagern.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Sportfischerquote der Dänen nicht aus der Welt und der dänische Verband will da weiterhin
" dran bleiben" und hat wohl einen "guten und kurzen Draht" ins Ministerium:a020:
Hoffen wir das Beste und unterstützen die Dänen da wo es nur geht...und wenn es nur moralisch ist!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. April 2021)

In den letzten Jahren gab es ja schon eine Fischereimöglichkeit auf Bluefins in Norwegen in begrenztem Maße *für Sportfischer* indem sie z.B. der Wissenschaft dienten. Die Teilnahme an dieser Möglichkeit war gebunden an einen harten Auswahlprozess, bei dem man sich offiziell bewerben musste.
2020 waren da 27 Boots-Teams zugelassen und als weiteren möglichen "Besatzungspool" waren 217 weiter Personen ausgesucht worden.
Aufgrund der teils gewaltigen gefangenen Bluefins aus 2020 sind die Begehrlichkeiten natürlich gewachsen:
2021 bewerben sich nun nicht weniger 50 Boots-Teams sowie weitere 440 Personen für den Besatzungspool
https://www.fiskeavisen.no/stort-ant...makrellstorje/

Die Direktion für Fischerei wird nun in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Institut für Meeresforschung die Anträge prüfen, um festzustellen, wer an der Fischerei teilnehmen kann. Aufgrund der großen Teilnehmerzahl kann es jedoch einige Zeit dauern, bis alle Anträge bearbeitet sind.


----------



## Seele (23. April 2021)

Wann startest du auf auf Thunfischfang Axel? 

Danke wie immer für die Infos.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. April 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Wann startest du auf auf Thunfischfang Axel?
> 
> Danke wie immer für die Infos.


Erst mal  gar nicht  , leider!
 Bis jetzt weiß ich aufgrund der sich ständig ändernde Corona-Lage in Skandinavien noch nicht mal *ob und wann* ich ggfs. nach NO oder Dänemark komme 
Nachdem ich 2020 3 unterschiedliche Trips nacheinander aufgrund der jeweils aktuellen Situation "begraben" musste (1 x Färöer, 1 x Norge, 1 x DK) mach ich zur Zeit keine längerfristigen Pläne mehr.
Nichtsdestotrotz wäre es immer noch ein absoluter Traum für mich, irgendwann (so es denn stabile Bestände es hergeben würden) mal *ganz legal* im Kattegat/Skagerrak auf Bluefin fischen zu dürfen, wie es bis zu den 50ern des letzten Jahrhunderts ja üblich war ...was allerdings noch ein wenig dauern könnte.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (2. Juni 2021)

Sehr viel früher als die vorigen Jahre (meist sonst im Juli-August scheinen die Bluefins nun *jetzt schon* in dänisch-schwedischen Gewässern aufzutauchen!   

Så er de blåfinnede tun allerede kommet til Øresund! | smaabaadsnyt - alt om småbåde og hvad vi bruger dem til.
Die dänischen "Smaabdasnyt" berichten jetzt schon am 31. Mai von Sichtungen jagender Bluefins im Skagerrak und Kattegat
So wurden 5 Bluefins bei der Jagd vor Nord-Seeland bei Hornbaek beobachtet, sowie gab es weitere Sichtungen oben im Skagerrak rund um Läesö. 
Das passt auch gut zu der Beobachtung, dass ihre Futterfische, die Makrelen, schon jetzt in größeren Mengen bis tief in die Ostsee vorgedrungen sind und teils schon z.B. im Isefjord vom Ufer aus gefangen werden können.

ISEFJORDEN: KYSTMAKREL VED SKANSEN - Fisk & Fri

Die Vorbereitungen für das diesjährige Markierungsprojekt für die Bluefins läuft übrigens auf vollen Touren und bei der schwedischen SLU
Nytt forskningsfiske efter tonfisk – men allmänheten får vänta
können sich immer noch interessierte Boots-Teams für dieses Projekt bewerben:
*Kontaktformular*


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. Juni 2021)

Es wird wohl auch von offizieller Ministeriums-Seite von den Dänen weiter daran gearbeitet, dass die dänischen Thunfischer in Zukuft eine offizielle Quote vom "Thunfisch-Kuchen" in dänischen Gewässer bekommen. Der dänische Minister hat seine wohl guten Verbindungen zu seinem spanische Kollegen bei der letzten Sitzung der EU zu einem intensiven Gespräch  über diese Thema genutzt
https://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/natur...ansk-kollega-hjaelp-os-med-at-faa-en-tunkvote
*Beifangquoten oder Quotentausch können dem dänischen Thunfischfang den Weg ebnen*_
Die europäischen Quotensysteme sind, wie gesagt, eine komplizierte Angelegenheit und ein großes Rätsel. Daher kann es mehrere Wege zu einer dänischen Thunfischquote geben, und sowohl die Tungruppen als auch das Ministerium verfolgen daher mehrere unterschiedliche Wege.
Eine Möglichkeit besteht darin, dass Dänemark Quoten für andere Fischarten gegen eine Thunfischquote eintauschen kann, wovon sowohl die Industrie als auch die Angler profitieren können. Aber es ist derzeit schwer zu erkennen, welchen Fisch Dänemark im Gegenzug für Thunfisch anbieten kann. Das Ministerium werde es weiter untersuchen, sagt Kaare Manniche Ebert.
Eine andere Möglichkeit könnte die sogenannte Beifangquote für Thunfisch sein.
Momentan sind die Regeln für die Beifangquote so zusammengeschraubt, dass es hier nicht möglich sein wird, eine Angelquote zu bekommen. Aber das kann sich im Zusammenhang mit dem Brexit ändern, daher sind sich das Ministerium und wir daher auch sehr bewusst, ob sich hier eine Chance bieten sollte, fasst Kaare Manniche Ebert zusammen._
Es scheint zumindest immer noch Bewegung in dem Thema


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. Juli 2021)

*Die dänische Thunfischquote ist nun Realität!*
Edit Mod!
Danmark får egen tun-kvote! | smaabaadsnyt - alt om småbåde og hvad vi bruger dem til.​Efter flere års fiskeri i forskningsregi gennem DTU Aqua, bliver tun-forskningen nu stimuleret gennem en forhandlet kvote på 5 tons





 smaabaadsnyt.dk
Nach einem Tauschgeschäft ist nun die dänische Thunfischquote Realität.
Die Dänen haben hier für 5 Tonnen Bluefin-Thunfisch insgesamt 35 Tonnen Makrelen westlich der Britischen Inseln eingetauscht.
Die Regeln sind noch zu definieren aber klar ist schon, dass man sich wieder an dem wissenschaftlichen Markierungsprojekt beteiligt.
Neben den Fischen die für wissenschaftliche Zwecke markiert werden, scheint wohl klar dass die genannten 5 Tonnen von den Sportfischern entnommen werden dürfen wie in NO.
*Edit Mod!*
Um in Zukunft am Auswahlprozess teilnehmen zu können müssen folgende Vorrausetzungen erfüllt sein:
1. AIS gehört zur Bootsaustattung
2. Gutes VHS-Funkgerät
3. Div. Rettungsausrüstung
4. Erfahrung mit Big Game, Erfahrung mit Thunfischen Ü 200 Kg von Vorteil
5. Alle müssen einen gültigen Fischeischein haben
6. Man muss mindestens zu dritt an Bord sein.

Gerät:
Min 80lbs Rolle, min 130 lbs Schnur, min 180 lbs Vorfach
Circlehooks sind Pflicht
Gaffs müssen von der Stärke den großen Thunen gerecht werden, nähere Spezifikationen kommen noch.

Wenn jetzt alles so stimmt und durchgeführt wird, dürfen nun erstmal von der dänischen Fischerei streng reguliert neben der Markierungsfischerei ca. 15-20 Blauflossenthune von den beteiligten Anglern entnommen werden!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. August 2021)

Am Sonntag den 21. August geht die Thunfischerei zu Markierungszwecken von Skagen wieder los! :a010: :bindafuer:
Danske lystfiskere skal igen fiske efter tun
Neu ist, dass die Angler dieses Jahr selber 5 Tonnen entnehmen dürfen (ca. 15-20 Thune), da DK dieses Jahr eine offizielle Entnahmequote hat!
Die Fischerei beginnt wie oben geschrieben am 21. August und geht erst einmal bis zum 5. September von Skagen aus.
Danach wird umgezogen und dann ab 25. September bis zum 3.Oktober von Gilleje aus in Nord-Seeland gefischt!
Wie oben schon mal geschrieben zur Erinnerung!
Für die Fischerei auf Bluefin muss erst einmal eine Bewerbung geschrieben werden und man muss mit seinen Qualifikationen (Boot, Tackle, Erfahrung) *ausgewählt werden,* das Fischen auf Bluefin "auf eigne Faust" ist nach wie vor *ILLEGAL!*


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (24. August 2021)

Am Sonntag den 21. August ging die Thunfischerei zu Markierungszwecken von Skagen wieder los!
Danske lystfiskere skal igen fiske efter tun
Neu ist, dass die Angler dieses Jahr selber 5 Tonnen entnehmen dürfen (ca. 15-20 Thune), da DK dieses Jahr eine offizielle Entnahmequote hat!

Die Fischerei begann wie oben geschrieben am 21. August und geht erst einmal bis zum 5. September von Skagen aus.
Danach wird umgezogen und dann ab 25. September bis zum 3.Oktober wird von Gilleje aus in Nord-Seeland gefischt!

Erste Ergebnisse der Markierungsfischerei vor Skagen, die seit Sonntag eröffnet ist:
Am gestrigen Montag wurden *8 Bluefins* vor Skagen gefangen mit Einzelfischen bis um 300 Kg!
Interessierte Beobachter und Mitarbeiter bei bestem Wetter waren auf dem Markierungsboot der dänische Fischeimister Rasmus Prehn




Edit Mod!








						Kronprinsen og Fiskeriministeren deltog i mærkning af tun
					

I går, mandag d. 23. august, deltog Kronprins Frederik og fiskeriminister Rasmus Prehn i årets testfiskeri efter tun fra Skagen Havn. Sammen hjalp de sportsfiskerne og DTU Aqua med at mærke tre af dagens otte fangede tun.




					www.sportsfiskeren.dk


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. August 2021)

Von den eigentlich geplanten 7 Tagen Markierungsfischen vor Skagen konnten bisher nur c. 3,5 Tage genutzt werden weil dann das Wetter zu schlecht wurde
SÅ ER TUNFISKERIET STARTET IGEN EFTER PAUSE - Fisk & Fri
In diesen 3,5 Tage konnten etwas mehr als* 40* Bluefins gefangen und markiert werden!
Nachdem das Wetter nun wieder besser wurde, scheint uns bis Donnerstag recht gut fischbares Wetter vor Skagen zu erwarten, bevor dann der allgemeine Umzug der Markierungsflotte nach Gilleleje in Nord-Seeland erfolgt .


----------



## moench1605 (30. August 2021)

Ich hab die Flotte letzte Woche live im Hafen von Skagen gesehen. Ist schon echt krasses Gerät mit dem die fischen. Man kennt das ja aus dem Fernsehen, aber solche Ruten und Rollen mal in echt zu sehen ist schon beeindruckend. Dagegen sind die Boote fast schon Nussschalen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (6. September 2021)

Moin,
für die, die es interessiert gab es Gestern in der ARD eine sehr gute Reportage über Thunfische, super gut gemacht und wahnsinnige Bilder,toll


----------



## Nuesse (6. September 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin,
> für die, die es interessiert gab es Gestern in der ARD eine sehr gute Reportage über Thunfische, super gut gemacht und wahnsinnige Bilder,toll











						Thunfische
					

Die Natur hat es gut mit dem Blauflossenthunfisch gemeint: Er wird bis zu drei Meter lang, kann bis zu 680 Kilogramm wiegen und erreicht im Wasser eine Geschwindigkeit von etwa 75 km/h. Damit ist er einer der stärksten Fische auf der Welt.




					www.ardmediathek.de


----------



## Peter117 (6. September 2021)

680 kg - das ist ja mal keine der üblichen Fantasie-Angaben. 
Da hat sich die ARD ja ziemlich genau an den alten WR von Ken Fraser gehalten.

Hab' gerade mal in den Link geschaut - sehr geil, muss ich mir nochmal auf der großen Glotze anschauen.
Danke für`s teilen...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. September 2021)

Auch in NO zeigen sich die Thune bei den Anglern!
So wurde am jetzt Ende August ein Bluefin mit 2,4 m und 197 Kilo Gewicht vor Frøya gehakt, und im Rahmen der norwegischen Quote für Sportfischer angelandet
Team Frøya - går for de store fiskene


Edit Mod!

Fishing
-


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. September 2021)

Auch von der "dänischen Thunfisch-Front" gibt es Neuigkeiten:
Wie die dänische Zeitschrift "Fisk og Fri" meldet
Edit Mod!
TUN UP-DATE: SÅ STARTER KVOTEFISKERIET - Fisk & Fri
Es wurden von den geplanten 200 Thunfischen wurden bisher rund 100 Stück von der Flotte rund um Skagen gelandet, markiert und wieder released.
Die schwedische Flotte hatte bisher 35 Thune gefangen und markiert.
Ab jetzt in den nächsten 20 Tagen haben die beteiligten Boote die Option einen der insgesamte erlaubten ungefähr 15 Quoten-Thune zu *entnehmen.*

Die Fischerei der letzten Tage war recht unbeständig, dennoch wurden Fische von den Booten gefangen, darunter auch ein bemerkenswerter "Double-Hook-Up" auf dem Boot von Lars Nordhild Rønnings.
(siehe unten verlinktes Video)
Double Hook-Up
Da beide "nur" rund 250 cm lang waren, konnten beide tatsächlich in nur 45 min Drill gelandet und markiert werden!

Jetzt kann erst einmal auch im Rahmen der dänischen5-Tonnen-Quote für Sportfischerentnommen werden und spätestens am 25. September wird zur reinen Markierungsfischerei bei Gilleje zurückgekehrt


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. September 2021)

Im Skagerakk vor Grimstad wurde ein Bluefin von 340 Kilo gefangen und im Rahmen der erlaubten norwegischen Quote entnommen.
Hier gibt' s das Video und die Bilder dazu


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. September 2021)

Aufgrund des gewaltigen Blauflossenthuns von rund 340 Kilo vor Grimstad in Süd-Norge ist dieser *historische* Fang in DK vor Skagen wohl ein wenig " untergegangen"
Første danske lystfiskerfangede tunfisk på kvote i 50 år er netop landet! | smaabaadsnyt - alt om småbåde og hvad vi bruger dem til.
Am 11. September wurde vor Skagen vom "Team Poulsen" nach tagelanger reiner Tagging-Fischerei, *der erste Bluefin* in dänischen Hoheitsgewässern *legal* *von Sportfischern* *angelandet & verwertet,* der ganz offizieller Teil der dänischen Entnahmequote war!!!
Der Thun wog für das 2021er Projekt eher "nur" durchschnittliche *245,7 Kilo*







Edit Mod!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. September 2021)

Die Bluefin-Fischerei und das Tagging-Projekt in DK ging auch die letzten Tage weiter nachdem man inzwischen mit der Bootsflotte endgültig nach Gilleleje auf Nordsee-Land am Öresund umgezogen ist
TUN-UPDATE FRA ØRESUND - Fisk & Fri
Am 28.September wurden 10 Thune gemeldet, heute sind bisher 5 Thune gemeldet worden.
Bisher sind 130 von den 200 avisierten Thunen markiert worden, die grössten lagen bei rund 280 cm
Zur Zeit wird meist 5 Meilen nordöstlich von Gilleleje, über rund 20-22 m Wassertiefe mit Makrelen an der 350-g-Pose gefischt.
Der Autor hatte am Dienstag die Möglichkeit bei einem erfahrenen Team mit zufahren und war Zeuge der Landung eines Thuns von 254 cm bei geschätzten 295 Kg Gewicht.
Der hart geführte Drill dauerte eine gute Stunde bevor die Markierungsarbeit erfolgen konnte.
Edit Mod!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (1. Oktober 2021)

In Schweden nähert sich die Saison der Markierungen dem Ende, hier mal ein aktuelles Video des schon seit 2017 beteiligten "Team Darwin"
Diese Aufnahmen stammen vom August 2021!
Vor Schwedens Westküste wurden dieses Jahr durch die schwedischen Angler, die von SLU ausgesucht worden waren, 36 Bluefins gefangen und markiert mit Längen von 210 cm bis 279 cm.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Oktober 2021)

super Video


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Oktober 2021)

Ein schönes Video vom Öresund sowohl über die teilweise aufregenden Live-Sichtungen im letzten September nicht länger her als 1 Monat bei den Ausfahrten des Öresund-Aquariums als auch ein bisschen über die Thun-Geschichte im Öresund


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Oktober 2021)

lets hope they stay.

das wüschen und hoffen wir alle


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. Oktober 2021)

Zu den Beständen der Bluefins in Skandinavien gab es jetzt durch Kim Aarestrup der DTU-Aqua einen ausführlichen Vortrag, dessen Daten auch aus  den Ergebnissen der Markierungsfischerei seit 2017 gewonnen wurden.
Und es wurde auch für 2021 mal Bilanz gezogen
DTU AQUA: 458 TUN SENERE - Fisk & Fri
Dies sind Daten der seit 2017 *458 Bluefin*s die im Laufe des Markierungsprojektes mit Markierungen versehen wurden (2017-> 218 Stück mit durchschnittlich 233 cm/ 2018 91 Stück mit durchschnittlich 245 cm/ 2019 63 Stück mit durchschnittlich 245 cm/ 2021 169 Stück mit durchschnittlich 255 cm/ )
Diese Zahlen mit steigenden Größen zeigen einerseits, dass es sich vermutlich hauptsächlich immer um den gleichen Jahrgang an Thunen handelt, der jedes Jahr wieder kommt, der gesamte skandinavische Bestand wir zur Zeit auf rund *11.000 *Fisch geschätzt.
Dies klingt recht viel, ist aber angesichts der Fangquote der Norweger von 312 Tonnen, was rund 1200 Fische entspricht nicht wirklich viel, also ist der Bestand insgesamt immer noch fragil und muss vorsichtig beobachtet und bewirtschaftet werden.
Hoffnung macht die Tatsache, dass dieses Jahr in irischen Gewässern auch viel "kleine" ( = neue Generationen) unterwegs sein werden
Auch für das nächste Jahr sieht es so aus als würde das Markierungsprojekt weiter finanziert durch die EU, die ICCAT und den Tuna-Club .
Erstmals in diesem Jahr hat nun auch das Ministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Fischerei das Projekt unterstützt.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (27. Oktober 2021)

Danke für deinen Bericht und die dazugehörige Auswertung Mefo-Schreck, top


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. Oktober 2021)

Danke "für die Blumen"  aber letztendlich habe ich persönlich nichts ausgewertet, ich habe nur die wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse anderer hier zusammen geführt


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. November 2021)

Schon am 18.September wurde bei Gilleleje von Niels Arthur Olsen ein Blauflossenthunfisch gefangen, der nun mit 279 cm offiziell als neuer dänischer *Längen*rekord an erkannt wurde!
DK LÆNGDEREKORD PÅ TUN - SAMT 11 ANDRE REKORDER - Fisk & Fri
Sein Boot, die "4TUNA", war nach 14 Tagen Fischerei vor Skagen nach Gilleleje umgezogen.
Nachdem ausreichend Köder-Makrelen gefangen worden waren hatte man nördlich von Gilleleje mit der Fischerei begonnen. Schon nach nur 4 Minuten Fischerei (!) kam der Biss des Rekord-Fisches, der Drill dauerte 1,5 h.
Da Niels Arthur Olsen ein Nutznießer der offiziellen dänischen Quote war, wurde der Fisch entnommen und mit Eis gefüllt dann in den Heimathafen der "4TUNA" nach Skagen gebracht, wo er dann offiziell kontrolliert und vermessen wurde.
Edit Mod!


----------



## yukonjack (21. November 2021)

Schöner Fisch, Glückwunsch dazu. Aber was hält der da in der rechten Hand? Kann man dazu noch Angel sagen?


----------



## Astacus74 (21. November 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Aber was hält der da in der rechten Hand? Kann man dazu noch Angel sagen?


Na ein bisschen wird sie sich schon gebogen haben 

Gruß Frank


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. November 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Schöner Fisch, Glückwunsch dazu. Aber was hält der da in der rechten Hand? Kann man dazu noch Angel sagen?


Das ist eine "normale" Big-Game -Rute der 80- oder 130 lbs-Klasse. Mit leichterem Gerät sind solch Giganten nicht zu bezwingen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. November 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Schöner Fisch, Glückwunsch dazu. Aber was hält der da in der rechten Hand? Kann man dazu noch Angel sagen?


zum Stippen auf Thun reicht sie


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. Juli 2022)

Auch in DK ist man gerüstet für die Fortführung des Forschungsprojektes über die Blauflossenthune
Lystfiskere skal igen fange tun til forskningsprojekt
Die teilnahmeberechtigten Teams gehören zu diesen Boots-Clubs

Skagen Havfiskeklub
Fyns Småbådsklub
Nordjysk Småbådsklub
Bornholms Trollingklub
Sjællands Småbådsklub
Dansk Havfiskerforbund
Scandinavian Tuna Club
Samt medlemsforeningerne under Danmarks Sportsfiskerforbund
Neben den markierten und wieder releasten Thunen, dürfen wohl von diesen Teams insgesamt 15 Fische in die Häfen eingebracht werden, wo sie dann unter anderem wissenschaftlich genauer untersucht werden. :genau: :a020:


Zusätzlich zu dem oben genannten Forschungsprojekt mit der Markierung von Bluefins in dänischen Fahrwassern, wird es genau so fortgeführt, dass bestimmte dänische Teams auch eine eine kleine Quote zur Entnahme von Bluefins bekommen,
Voraussetzungen:
1. Die Teams* MÜSSEN *auch bei dem wissenschaftlichen Markierungsprojekt der DTU Aquateilnehmen am besten schon seit mehreren Jahren
2. Die dänische Quote betragt 5 Tonnen, was ca 20 Fischen entspricht, wenn das Durchschnittsgewicht so ist wie die letzen Jahre.
3. Das Team hat fristgemäß in dem Zeitraum vom 15-20. Juli den entsprechenden Antrag zur Entnahme bei der dänischen Fischerei-Behörde gestellt.
4. Entnommen werden darf in 3 definierten Zeiträumen, die außerhalb der wissenschaftlichen Aktivitäten stattfindet.
a. 1. - 19. August
b. 5. -23. September
c. 3. Oktober - 31. Dezember

Diese zeitlich begenzte Entnhamheerlaubnis endet automatisch mit Erreichen der Quote
*Wer kann eine Erlaubnis beantragen?*​Um eine Genehmigung zur Teilnahme am Thunfischfang beantragen zu können, müssen Sie Angler sein und am Thunfisch-Markierungsprojekt von DTU Aqua im Jahr 2021 teilgenommen haben. Der Antrag muss daher mit einem Boot verknüpft sein, das an dem Markierungsprojekt teilgenommen hat, und es kann nur eine Bewerbung pro Boot eingereicht werden. Die dänische Fischereibehörde erteilt nur auf Antrag Erlaubnisse für den Thunfischfang. *Jede Genehmigung sieht die Möglichkeit vor, einen Thunfisch zu fangen und an Land zu bringen.*
Die genehmigten Anlandestellen sind *Skagen* und *Gilleleje*
Endelig en realitet! I de næste dage kan du ansøge om at få lov til at fange en blåfinnet tun i Danmark! | smaabaadsnyt - alt om småbåde og hvad vi bruger dem til.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. August 2022)

Jetzt springen die Blufin-Tunas wieder im Öresund!
https://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/natur-...igen-i-oresund

https://sportsfiskeren-a3czcdbfg5aee...50398088300000
Edit Mod!
Die Bluefins habe sich wieder im Öresund angeküdigt!
Am Samstag, dem 13. August, drangen Thunfische wirklich in den Öresund ein, auf der Suche nach den großen Hornfisch-, Makrelen- und Heringsschwärmen. Das sagt das Øresund Aquarium in einer Pressemitteilung.

Bei fast allen Tümmlersafaris des Aquariums in der vergangenen Woche haben die Meeresbiologen des Aquariums Thunfische auf der Oberfläche springen oder planschen sehen, und seit Samstag können Passagiere der Seesafaris des Øresund Aquariums den springenden Thunfisch erleben.
Tipps zur Thunfischbeobachtung
Wenn Sie mit Ihrem eigenen Boot auf dem Öresund unterwegs sind und versuchen möchten, einen Thunfisch zu sehen, finden Sie hier einige Tipps von den Naturforschern des Øresund Aquariums.
- Es gibt Gegenden im Öresund, wo wir sie häufiger sehen als andere, und wo sie die Fische gerne an die Oberfläche jagen. Diese Gebiete sind oft die gesamte schwedische Seite des Öresunds und insbesondere in den Wasserstraßen, sowohl die dänische Seite in Richtung Süden als auch die schwedische Seite in Richtung Norden. Ein weiterer guter Ort ist der schmalste Teil des Trichters zwischen Helsingør und Helsingborg, wo der Thunfisch gerne mit Makrelen und Hering in Perioden herumjagt. Ein dritter absoluter Top-Spot ist vor der Hornbæk Plantage und bei den letzten Bojen in Richtung Kattegat und schließlich im Bereich des Svinabodan-Leuchtturms auf der schwedischen Seite. Das Wichtigste beim Beobachten von Thunfischen ist, nach den großen, weißen Spritzern Ausschau zu halten, die aus einer Entfernung von bis zu 2 km zu sehen sind, wenn die Bedingungen es zulassen – d. h. ruhiges Wetter ohne Wind und Wellen. Außerdem ist der Thunfisch sehr groß, 200-400 kg, manchmal sogar bis ca. 700 Kilo, und es schwimmt sehr schnell. Bis zu 0-80 km/h, sagt der Aquarienmanager.
- Auf mehreren Fahrten während der letzten Woche, als es ruhig und warm war, haben wir über 30 Thunfische gesehen, die aus dem Wasser springen und mit einem riesigen Platschen landen, nachdem sie die wehrlosen Hornfische, Makrelen und Heringe gejagt haben.

Fishing
-
The thin line between living and feeling alive


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. August 2022)

Ein paar Aufnahmen von jagenden Thunen vom letzten WE im Öresund, aufgenommen bei einer "Thunsafari" des Kopenhagener Aquariums


			https://fiskogfri.dk/wp-content/uploads/2022/08/tun-spring-oeresund-film-benjamin-bundgaard.mp4?_=1https://fiskogfri.dk/wp-content/uploads/2022/08/tun-spring-oeresund-film-benjamin-bundgaard.mp4?_=1


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. August 2022)

Am 18. Augusr hat in DK die offzielle Saison der Boote begonnen, die

a. an dem järlichen wissenschaftlichen Markierunsprojekr teilnehmen
und
b. aus diese Teilnehmern werden ja auch die Bootcrews heraus "gepickt," die neben der wisschaftlichen Arbei auch tatsächlich *EINEN *Bluefin-Thun legal entnehmen und in den Hafen einbringen dürfen
Und es ging vor Skagen gleich gut los!!!

Jess Wittus Hansen, im waren Leben Berufsfischer und privat auch noch passionierter Angler, gehörten zu den  100 Booten, die an dem letzten Wochenende an dem Projekt teilnahmen.
Und sie fingen!!
28 Seemeilen vor Skagen hakten und landeten Jess und seine Freunde einen Thun von 270 Kilo und landeten ihn in Skagen an!
Skagen-fiskere fangede tun på 270 kilo - Fiskeri Tidende | Fisker

Edit Mod!
Aber nicht nur 28 Seemeilen vor Skagen waren so einige Thune, auch nur 4-6 Seemeilen vor der Küste sahen sie jagende und springende Thune.
Und Kollegen auf anderen Booten hatten sogar noch gewichtigere Beute!!
So wurden auch noch 2 echte *Giganten* von *305* und tatsächlich *352* Kilo angelandet!!

Und das Ende des Projekte ist noch nicht erreicht!
Mal schauen, was noch kommt!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. August 2022)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder des 270 Kilo schweren und 258.5 cm langen Thuns . aus der dänischen "Smaabaadsnyt"
Tun trækker 6 tons fiskekutter! | smaabaadsnyt - alt om småbåde og hvad vi bruger dem til.
Als zusätzliche Info:
Der Drill des Fisches dauerte über 2 h und währendessen stellte der Skipper mal den Motor des Kutters ab und tatsächlich zog der Thunfisch den 6 Tonnen schweren Kutter dabei mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 1,3 Knoten RÜCKWÄRTS durch die Nordsee

Edit Mod!


----------



## angler1996 (20. August 2022)

Danke!!


----------



## warrior (20. August 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Als zusätzliche Info:
> Der Drill des Fisches dauerte über 2 h und währendessen stellte der Skipper mal den Motor des Kutters ab und tatsächlich zog der Thunfisch den 6 Tonnen schweren Kutter dabei mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 1,3 Knoten RÜCKWÄRTS durch die Nordsee
> 
> Edit Mod!


Unvorstellbar was die für eine power haben


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (21. August 2022)

Super tolle und interessante Berichte MeefoSchreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. August 2022)

In Norwegen, genauer gesagt in Høyanger hat es wieder mal ein Thun  geschafft, ins "Paradies" einzubrechen, um die "Häppchen" (ca. 1 Kilo)  in einem Lachskäfig ein einer Zuchtstation zu plündern!
https://www.nrk.no/vestland/makrellstorje-pa-over-300-kilo-herja-i-merden-1.16074886
Der Thun war 282 cm lang und wog über 330 Kilo!
Er wurde heute vor der Lachsfütterung entdeckt und dann wurde der Aderlaß der Junglachse aus dem Gehege durch den Fang des Riesen beendet.

geändert Mod


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. August 2022)

Das "Thun-Spotting" am Öresund geht munter weite!
PÅ TUNSPOTNING I ØRESUND - Fisk & Fri
Sogar von Radfahrern am Ufer kommen Meldungen über springende Thune

https://fiskogfri.dk/wp-content/uploads/2022/08/InShot_20220822_120951806.mp4


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (31. August 2022)

Das offizielle Markierungsprojekt läuft nun seit dem 20. August, seitdem gab es auch einige Schlechtwetter-Tage, die Ausfahrten von Skagen aus schwierig bis unmöglich machten. Dennoch wurden insgesamt rund 70 Thune gefangen und markiert!
TUNUPDATE - CIRKA 70 TUN MÆRKET - Fisk & Fri
Die *reine *Markierungsarbeit dauert noch bis zum 4. August, erst danach darf wieder an der Entnahme-Quote gearbeitet werden.
Die meisten bisherigen Entnahmefische wurden bisher in Gebieten 11 Meilen nordwestlich von Skagen und in einem Gebiet namens "Krogen" gefangen.

geändert Mod, Copyright


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. September 2022)

Thun-Update:
*184 THUNE VON DÄNISCHEN UND SCHWEDISCHEN TEAMS INZWISCHEN GELANDET!*
*https://fiskogfri.dk/tun-up-date-184-tun-landet-af-danske-og-svenske-teams/*

Die erste Runde des Thunfischfangs ist also vorbei, und viele Fische sind in den beiden Markierungsbooten aus Dänemark und Schweden aufgetaucht. - Der Fischfang in Schweden ist am Freitag fürs Ersteb beendet und am Ende hat man von den schwedishcne Teams 48 markierte Thunfische bis zu 282 Zentimetern erhalten, sagt Andreas Sundelöf von SLU, der sich um die schwedische Markierung kümmert. -
Es gibt einige weitere dänische Thunfischfischer, und sie waren beim Fischen sehr effizient, sodass sie einige Fische mehr gefangen haben. Sie fingen ganz im Osten an, bekamen aber deutlich mehr Fische, als sie sich weiter nach Westen bewegten, in Richtung der Gebiete, in denen die Dänen gefischt haben. Im Moment ist noch nicht entschieden, ob die Schweden später im September eine zweite Runde im Öresund fischen werden, aber es wird innerhalb weniger Tage entschieden. Die schwedischen Thunfischfischer haben keine Quoten wie die dänischen, daher ist der gesamte Thunfischfang in Schweden Catch & Release!.

Es wird berichtet, dass die dänischen Teams ungefähr 136 Thunfische gefangen haben, bevor sie vor ein paar Tagen mit dem Markieren aufgehört haben, also ist es noch ein guter Abstand bis zu den 200 dänischen markierten Thunfischen, die das Ziel für 2022 sein sollten.
Im Moment ist das Fischen ausschließlich für Quoten-Thunfisch, die mit nach Hause genommen werden, aber am 24. September wird die Markierungsfischerei der DTU angeblich von Helsingør aus wieder aufgenommen.

Im Moment sind 8-10 Boote vor Gilleleje, um Quoten-Thunfisch zu fischen - und gestern wurde die Thunfisch-Flagge auf einem von ihnen gehisst: Wir haben dieses schöne Bild des wahrscheinlich jüngsten Quoten-Thunfischs erhalten - nach Hause gebracht in Gilleleje
Sie Bildlink unten.

Geändert Mod

https://fiskogfri.dk/wp-content/uploads/2022/09/tun-gilleleje.jpg


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. September 2022)

*300-Kilo-Thun in Gilleleje angelandet
300 KILOS TUN LANDET I GILLELEJE - Fisk & Fri*

Derzeit wird auf Quoten-Thunfisch gefischt, der mit nach Hause genommen werden kann, und es wird von mehreren Fischern berichtet, dass insgesamt etwa 15-18 Thunfische auf der Quote angelandet wurden, was insgesamt fünf Tonnen entspricht ca. 16-20 Fische.
Im Moment fischen 8-10 Boote in der Gegend vor Gilleleje am Rand des tieferen Wassers - nicht allzu weit von der schwedischen Grenze entfernt. Mindestens ein Fisch wurde heute angelandet – und vieles deutet darauf hin, dass die Quote heute oder morgen aufgebraucht sein könnte.

Fisk & Fris-Dispatcher Jim Pedersen war gestern Nachmittag ein Durcheinander im Hafen von Gilleleje, wo ein schöner *301-Kilo-Thun *angelandet und zerlegt wurde. - Kurz nachdem wir mit dem Fischen begonnen hatten, biß der Thunfisch ziemlich nah an der Küste, und die Fische kämpften wirklich hart, also war es ein langer Kampf, konnten.

Am Hafen wurde der schöne Fang seziert und die Einzelteile der Fische, die DTU Aqua für ihre Forschung verwenden wird – zum Beispiel Ohrsteine etc. – wurden in speziell entworfene Beutel sortiert und in den Gefrierschrank gelegt. So auch das Fleisch, das angeblich als Thunfischsteaks verteilt wird, wobei die Hälfte an das Boot geht, das den Fisch gefangen hat – und die andere Hälfte an einige der Boote im Kennzeichnungsprojekt verteilt wird, die 2022 noch keinen in Dänemark gefangenen Thunfisch probiert haben.

Gerüchten zufolge wird der zweite Teil der Markierungsfischerei in Helsingør angesiedelt sein und am Samstag, den 24. September beginnen.


https://fiskogfri.dk/wp-content/uploads/2022/09/tunhoved-gilleleje-close-980x650.jpg

*Edit by Mod!
Mal wieder Fremdbild gelöscht.
Es sind nur eigene Fotos erlaubt!
Link ist ausreichend.*


----------



## angler1996 (8. September 2022)

und ich Trottel steh mit meiner Rute am Strand von Neustadt, wieder mal falsche Stelle erwischt ;-))

Danke Axel


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (26. September 2022)

In der Zwischenzeit läuft die Saison bei der Fischerei im Öresund bzw. rund um Helsingör im Rahmen des Scandinavian Bluefin Marathon 2022 .
Die meisten qualifizierten Boote liegen zu Zeit in Hornbæk im nördlichen Öresund.
SÅ ER TUNFISKERIET STARTET VED HELSINGØR - Fisk & Fri

Die Thunfischerei vor Helsingör startete am Samstag den 24.09.

Am ersten Tag gingen ziemlich viele Fische verloren, landeten aber auch 11 zwischen 241 und 278 Zentimetern bei den Booten, so einige der Fischer. Am Sonntag gab es insgesamt 10 markierte Fische zwischen 210 und 284 Zentimetern, verteilt auf die insgesamt etwa 50 Boote, die auf der Strecke von Hornbæk-Gilleleje mit den starken Fischen im nördlichen Öresund konkurrierten.
Auch heute sind ungefähr 50 Boote unterwegs, und das Wetter ist zuverlässig mit Südwestwind, wo es einen guten Schutz zum bequemen Angeln gibt.
TUN-UPDATE: GODT GANG I ØRESUNDSFISKERIET - Fisk & Fri

Der im Rahmen der Fischerei gefangene Thun mit 284 cm war der bisher größte der Saison und das Tier war dick wie ein Faß mit einem Umfang von nahezu 2 m!
Rekord-tun fanget i Øresund! | smaabaadsnyt - alt om småbåde og hvad vi bruger dem til.

https://i0.wp.com/smaabaadsnyt.dk/w...438616_7005100652822871055_n.jpeg?w=977&ssl=1
https://i0.wp.com/smaabaadsnyt.dk/w...38634_5502232478910342865_n.jpeg?w=1478&ssl=1

https://i0.wp.com/smaabaadsnyt.dk/w...553153725405303_n.jpeg?resize=1024,1007&ssl=1





Insgesamt wurde nicht nur der größte sondern auch der kleinste Thun der Saison im Öresund gefangen...*auch der hatte stolze 210 cm!!!*


----------



## silverfish (3. Oktober 2022)

2.10m der kleinste Thun. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn da bald Thunfänger  on der anderen Seite des grossen Teichs erscheinen. Die grauen Boote vom Uncle Sam sind ja länger schon in der Ostsee präsent.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> 2.10m der kleinste Thun. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn da bald Thunfänger  on der anderen Seite des grossen Teichs erscheinen. Die grauen Boote vom Uncle Sam sind ja länger schon in der Ostsee präsent.


Du meinst professionelle Thunfisch-Jäger von der Ostküste der USA?
Die werden wohl diesseits des ""großen Teiches" nicht so ohne Weiteres eine offizielle Lizenz bekommen!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (4. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> 2.10m der kleinste Thun. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn da bald Thunfänger  on der anderen Seite des grossen Teichs erscheinen. Die grauen Boote vom Uncle Sam sind ja länger schon in der Ostsee präsent.


Wo?
Die sind mir noch nie aufgefallen und dürften hier auch massive Problem haben, an Entnahmen-Lizenzen zu kommen.


----------



## silverfish (4. Oktober 2022)

Dein Wort in Petrus Gehörgang !!!


----------



## pulpot (4. Oktober 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Wo?
> Die sind mir noch nie aufgefallen und dürften hier auch massive Problem haben, an Entnahmen-Lizenzen zu kommen.


Er meint die, die vor Bornholm im Sommer gekreuzt sind, die sind jetzt wohl wieder weg: http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=9dc521e2 , http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=9dca08fb


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Oktober 2022)

pulpot schrieb:


> Er meint die, die vor Bornholm im Sommer gekreuzt sind, die sind jetzt wohl wieder weg: http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=9dc521e2 , http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=9dca08fb


Thunfische vor Bornholm? Sorry wenn ich es so hart sage: *Das ist kompletter Bullshit,* dort ist der Salzgehalt für Thune deutlich zu niedrig!
Die einzigen US-Boote, die dort fischen könnten , schleppen auf Lachs wie die deutschen und dänischen Trollingfischer !


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Oktober 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Thunfische vor Bornholm? Sorry wenn ich es so hart sage: *Das ist kompletter Bullshit,* dort ist der Salzgehalt für Thune deutlich zu niedrig!
> Die einzigen US-Boote, die dort fischen könnten , schleppen auf Lachs wie die deutschen und dänischen Trollingfischer !


Alleine die lange Anfahrt über den gesamten Atlantik würde das für professionelle Thunfischer von der US-Ostküste ( abgesehen danvon, daß die gar keine Thun Lizenz bekämen ) würde das unwirtschaftlich machen


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Oktober 2022)

Thume vor Bornholm *Absoluter Bullshit  *dort ist die Ostsee nun wirklich nicht salzig genug, wenn US-Boote vor Bornholm kreuzen sollten, sind das Trollingfischer auf Lachs wie die deutschen, schwedischen und dänischen Trolling-Fischer .


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Oktober 2022)

pulpot schrieb:


> Er meint die, die vor Bornholm im Sommer gekreuzt sind, die sind jetzt wohl wieder weg: http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=9dc521e2 , http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=9dca08fb


Geüchte von Fake-News-Produzenten at its worst! Wer schreibt so einen Schwachsinn???


----------



## silverfish (9. Oktober 2022)

Vor Bornholm waren ja die Seeschlangen interessanter für die Grauen Boote.
Mefo Schreck Du siehst das zu verbissen. Ich freu mich auch daß Thune in die Ostsee kommen.
Ein bisschen Satire sei doch erlaubt.
Zu dem Thun ,welcher die Lachse gefressen hatte. Typ. Beispiel für die ungleiche Behandlung von Profifischerei und der Klein und Hobbyfischerei.
Sollte sich mal n Kleiner trauen Massnahmen zu ergreifen wenn der Weiher von Kormoran ,Otter & Co geplündert wurde.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Satire sei doch erlaubt.


Satire und massive Volksverdummung wie diese Schlag lagzeilen  für mich nichts miteinander zu tun". Das ist bewusste Irreführung und nichts anderes!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Vor Bornholm waren ja die Seeschlangen interessanter für die Grauen Boote.
> Mefo Schreck Du siehst das zu verbissen. Ich freu mich auch daß Thune in die Ostsee kommen.
> Ein bisschen Satire sei doch erlaubt.
> Zu dem Thun ,welcher die Lachse gefressen hatte. Typ. Beispiel für die ungleiche Behandlung von Profifischerei und der Klein und Hobbyfischerei.
> Sollte sich mal n Kleiner trauen Massnahmen zu ergreifen wenn der Weiher von Kormoran ,Otter & Co geplündert wurde.


*Schmarrn! E*rklär mir mal den Zusammenhang zwischen Tunen und Ostseelachsen, als wäre ich 6 Jahre alt. 
Es gibt nämlich keinen! Da hilft auch kein Hinweis auf Satire, das ist einfach nur Nonsens!


----------



## silverfish (9. Oktober 2022)

Du hast es nicht geschnallt.Auch wenn Du immer Doppelposts von Dir gibst sind Deine Aussagen mehr als hanebüchen.


----------

